# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Gadget Planet >  Ningalude cell phonum ring tonukalum!

## xyz

It will be an interesting thing to get to know about the mobile phone of each users and which ring tone has been used.

The latest study shows that, ring tones reflects the personality of the user.

And try to give some interesting features about your cell phone, that may help others!!

Pls share!!

----------


## moovybuf

> It will be an interesting thing to get to know about the mobile phone of each users and which ring tone has been used.
> 
> The latest study shows that, *ring tones reflects the personality of the user*.
> 
> Pls share!!



 :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  ..athengane??

dei vendaatha oro thread thudangunnathinu pakaram, aa Maayavi-kku oru thread koode ittode??  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> It will be an interesting thing to get to know about the mobile phone of each users and which ring tone has been used.
> 
> The latest study shows that, *ring tones reflects the personality of the user*.
> 
> Pls share!!
> 
> 
> ...


angine aanu latest study..
pinne namukkoru mobile phone brand fans assosciationum undakkam!!

iyaalude details idu!

----------


## Merit

The latest study shows that, ring tones reflects the personality of the user.   :Shocked: 

Hand set: Nokia N70
Ring tone : Amudha's insight AR Rahman - Kannathil Muthamittaal...

:D

----------


## xyz

> The latest study shows that, ring tones reflects the personality of the user.  
> 
> Hand set: Nokia N70
> Ring tone : Amudha's insight AR Rahman - Kannathil Muthamittaal...
> 
> :D


Ithe first Nokia kkaran vannu!!



Grihathuramaya manassinudamayaanalley!! :)


http://www.weblokam.com/it/news/0612...61214033_1.htm read this article!!

----------


## reality

NOKIA : 6230
RINGTONE: Starting music of "Ponnavanippadam"(Rasathandram)

----------


## xyz

> NOKIA : 6230
> RINGTONE: Starting music of "Ponnavanippadam"(Rasathandram)


ithaanu sadanam!

----------


## moovybuf

Handset : SE K-750i

Ring tone : mp3- Kyun Aaj Kal Neend Kam Khwab ...  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## xyz

> Handset : SE K-750i
> 
> Ring tone : mp3- Kyun Aaj Kal Neend Kam Khwab ...


 Ithalley sadanam..

aa hak in nea ithu weekil orazhcha vaippa kodukkanam..!

----------


## Merit

> Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> Handset : SE K-750i
> 
> Ring tone : mp3- Kyun Aaj Kal Neend Kam Khwab ...   
> 
> 
>  Ithalley sadanam..
> 
> aa hak in nea ithu *weekil orazhcha* vaippa kodukkanam..!


Ennu vechal?  :Think:

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> ...


Itha hak in kadam kodukkanamennu.. avan potta.. sorry nintethum athe mobile aanu.. vechu nana yil ninn clear allatha photo eduth ivide idum!   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Shivettan

mine is Nokia 6280..
n ring tone is Unnikale oru kadha parayam....

----------


## Shivettan

guys ..how u r pasting images in replies n postings?..i am not able to do that....pls help me mates...!!

----------


## ustad

n70  - starting music of Sree ragamo (Paithrukam)

----------


## xyz

> mine is Nokia 6280..
> n ring tone is Unnikale oru kadha parayam....


how is this phone??


what are interesting features?

----------


## xyz

> n70  - starting music of Sree ragamo (Paithrukam)


I think most of the members having Nokia N 70!

----------


## Shivettan

> Originally Posted by Shivettan
> 
> mine is Nokia 6280..
> n ring tone is Unnikale oru kadha parayam....
> 
> 
> how is this phone??
> 
> 
> what are interesting features?


yeah the same one am havin...
phone is gud...mp3 output is gud....looks is gud....over all..its a cool mobile...
dude..how did u paste this image ?

----------


## Merit

> n70  - starting music of Sree ragamo (*Pavithram*)

----------


## xyz

If u have an image with u.. upload to a free image server.. say  http://www.imageshack.us 
they will upload ur image to their server and give the link. Take the direct URL link and come here, and click on "Img" button then paste the link and again press "Img" button! 

so it will look like some thing like this



```

```

----------


## Shivettan

> If u have an image with u.. upload to a free image server.. say  http://www.imageshack.us 
> they will upload ur image to their server and give the link. Take the direct URL link and come here, and click on "Img" button then paste the link and again press "Img" button! 
> 
> so it will look like some thing like this
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```


thank u xyz dude....cheers...

----------


## ustad

> Originally Posted by ustad
> 
> n70  - starting music of Sree ragamo (*Pavithram*)


Thats right, the song is from Pavithram...

----------


## xyz

I am having Sony Ericson W 800i


I love its sound quality and clarity! With head phones.. excellent.. camera also good. You can even listen to music for hours without having ear pain where N 70 fails miserably!

And My rigng tone is : Uyirin Uyirae .. from Kakha Kakha

----------


## Solomon

Mine is Nokia 1108.. 

and my ring tone is the theme music of Chitram.

----------


## kannan

> It will be an interesting thing to get to know about the mobile phone of each users and which ring tone has been used.
> 
> The latest study shows that, ring tones reflects the personality of the user.
> 
> And try to give some interesting features about your cell phone, that may help others!!
> 
> Pls share!!



As usual xyz come with another variety Topic  :thumleft:  

Very Good Topic  :thumright:  

Topic okke kollam.... Pathivu pole ithine ivide ittechu Mungi kalayaruthu  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## moovybuf

ivide aarum SE upayoikkunnille??? ellaarum Naakiya fones thanneyano??  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil: 

Munshi anna, thaangal evide??  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## kannan

My one is

Nokia - 6030

&

Nokia - 2610  :Wink:

----------


## munshi02

mine Nokia 3230



kannante ring tone " enthe kannanithra karup niram"

----------


## moovybuf

> *mine Nokia* 3230
> 
> 
> 
> kannante ring tone " enthe kannanithra karup niram"



 :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .. eduthu doore kkalyadei.. oru SE vaangikko..  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## xyz

> ivide aarum SE upayoikkunnille??? ellaarum Naakiya fones thanneyano??   
> 
> Munshi anna, thaangal evide??


Njanavide photo adakkam ittath kandilley.. nammal 2 maathrame ulloo enna thonnunney.. allelum nallath ----- pidikkillello! :P

----------


## xyz

> My one is
> 
> Nokia - 6030
> 
> &
> 
> Nokia - 2610


ithalley kanna .. aa phone

----------


## Mr.JiVi

Mobile : Sony Ericsson W550




Ringtone : Gasolina.

----------


## xyz

hiiii.. adutha SE member ethi!!!!

----------


## xyz

ivide vere membersinonnum phonum ring tonumilley?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Solomon

> ivide vere membersinonnum phonum ring tonumilley?


ente phoneine pattyum ringtoneine pattiyum aarum onnum paranjilla..  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Shivettan

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ivide vere membersinonnum phonum ring tonumilley? 
> 
> 
> ente phoneine pattyum ringtoneine pattiyum aarum onnum paranjilla..


solomante mobile ethayalum adippan sadhanamayrikkum..athu urappaaa....!!....

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ivide vere membersinonnum phonum ring tonumilley? 
> 
> 
> ente phoneine pattyum ringtoneine pattiyum aarum onnum paranjilla..


Solomon alle, paavam alle.. ennu karuthi njaan onnum paranjilla..  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  .. aa fone-ine pattiyokke enthu parayaan...

 adutha FK Charity Solomonu vendi oru SE fone vaangaan ayikkotte...

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


SE maathram.. koothara Nokia vanganaanel njan cash tharoolla!

----------


## munshi02

> Originally Posted by munshi02
> 
> *mine Nokia* 3230
> 
> 
> 
> kannante ring tone " enthe kannanithra karup niram"
> 
> 
> ...


  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  nee thamasikathe ente valinirayakum

----------


## Pankajakshan

Nokia 3230
Sagar alias jacky ennu mohanlal parayunna dialogueum ....aa BGM aanu entey ringtone.
Hellotune--sundariyey vaa.

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by munshi02
> 
> ...


ea potta mobile vechaano bheeshani??

----------


## xyz

> Nokia 3230
> Sagar alias jacky ennu mohanlal parayunna dialogueum ....aa BGM aanu entey ringtone.
> Hellotune--sundariyey vaa.


neayum munsiyude groupilanalley!   :Wink:

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by munshi02
> 
> ...


nokia fone alle?? enthu vaaleduthittendha kaaryam???

----------


## Pankajakshan

> Originally Posted by Pankajakshan Kumar
> 
> Nokia 3230
> Sagar alias jacky ennu mohanlal parayunna dialogueum ....aa BGM aanu entey ringtone.
> Hellotune--sundariyey vaa.
> 
> 
> neayum munsiyude groupilanalley!


  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  Madhiyada kaliyaakiyadhu  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


i don't understand the need for a high end phone..
i can call anyone, i can attend to any calls. i can send messages.. so i think all the basic needs of a phone are met.
with a gud battery charge.. itz the best  :D  :D  :D

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


Listening to music and radio.. ithinokke vere sadanangal koode karuthendallo.. any how u should carry phone.. so along with that u'll have these facilities too!

----------


## sethuramaiyer

cellphone: samsung x460



ringtone: pandimelam tune from rajamanikam.

----------


## xyz

> cellphone: samsung x460
> 
> 
> 
> ringtone: pandimelam tune from rajamanikam.


samsung memberkk swagatham!!

oru jaga poga team aanalley.. pakshey ividuthe character athallello!

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> ...


for music i've an ipod..  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  but no radio..

----------


## xyz

means.. u have to carry another device.. if u go for high end mobile.. everything will be in one!!

----------


## moovybuf

> means.. u have to carry another device.. if u go for high end mobile.. everything will be in one!!


dei verum high-end alla.... oru SE high end ennu para..  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## munshi02

> Originally Posted by sethuramaiyer
> 
> cellphone: samsung x460
> 
> 
> 
> ringtone: pandimelam tune from rajamanikam.
> 
> 
> ...


samsung   :pukel:  

nokia   :salut:   sony erricson   :salut:

----------


## Solomon

> means.. u have to carry another device.. if u go for high end mobile.. everything will be in one!!


but whatz the capacity of these phones.. i'm very ignorant when it comes to mobiles..   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Originally Posted by sethuramaiyer
> 
> cellphone: samsung x460
> 
> 
> 
> ringtone: pandimelam tune from rajamanikam.
> 
> 
> ...


angane onnumilla. ithine kaanan oru look ondu ,athre ollu. features okke nalle kuravu aanu.valiya vela onnumilla. njan nokia/motorola edukkun after i pass out from college

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sethuramaiyer
> 
> ...


munshi avatar adipoli... njan veerasaamy'de trailor kandu. ente deivamme, enna dance, ingerde tholi katti sammathikanam. onnu kaanan aagreham ondu. ingeru enthu cheythalum muttan comedy thanne

----------


## Merit

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sethuramaiyer
> 
> ...


Pass ayal mobile medichu tharam ennu paranjalle veettukaar  :Laughing:

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> means.. u have to carry another device.. if u go for high end mobile.. everything will be in one!!
> 
> 
> but whatz the capacity of these phones.. i'm very ignorant when it comes to mobiles..


check http://www.gsmarena.com..they give very good details on all types of phones.

For music purposes, SE is by far the best.. it has a Walkman series of fones starting with thw W-800.. now they have also introduced low-price fones designed for music and radio alone.. of course it serves the basic purpose of fone as well.. :D  :D

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Originally Posted by sethuramaiyer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


pass aai,oru company'il keri kazhinjathinu shesham, ente swantham kaashu kondu medikum. ippozhathe phone veetukar medichu thannnu

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by Merit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by sethuramaiyer
> 
> ...


Nokia onnum keri vanganda.. Sony Ericson Walk man phone vangiyal mathi.. w810 or w850! U'll never go for another mobile!

----------


## great AKA

*ente fone LG6230---  relianceinte mp3 fone -- (ithinte foto kittathathu kondu idunnilla   :D )

ippolathe ring tone -- "kaanthaari penne kaanthari penne " from IG    *

----------


## xyz

> *ente fone LG6230---  relianceinte mp3 fone -- (ithinte foto kittathathu kondu idunnilla   :D )
> 
> ippolathe ring tone -- "kaanthaari penne kaanthari penne " from IG    *


ithalley sadanam..



engine und phone??? what is the rate?

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> *ente fone LG6230---  relianceinte mp3 fone -- (ithinte foto kittathathu kondu idunnilla   :D )
> 
> ippolathe ring tone -- "kaanthaari penne kaanthari penne " from IG    *


vere oru paatum kiteela...... dileep fan alle-Chakkaramuthu'il vineeth sreenivas paadunna paatu itoode. superb song

----------


## great AKA

> Originally Posted by great AKA
> 
> *ente fone LG6230---  relianceinte mp3 fone -- (ithinte foto kittathathu kondu idunnilla   :D )
> 
> ippolathe ring tone -- "kaanthaari penne kaanthari penne " from IG    * 
> 
> 
> ithalley sadanam..
> 
> ...


*


appolekkum foto oppicho    nee aalu kollamallooo      


fone kollam... LG aayathu kondu valiaya vilayonnum aayilla..pakshe mikka functionalitiesum undu... more than 1 yr bck i purchased it..annu 7500 mathramaayrunnu vila.*

----------


## great AKA

> Originally Posted by great AKA
> 
> *ente fone LG6230---  relianceinte mp3 fone -- (ithinte foto kittathathu kondu idunnilla   :D )
> 
> ippolathe ring tone -- "kaanthaari penne kaanthari penne " from IG    * 
> 
> 
> vere oru paatum kiteela...... dileep fan alle-Chakkaramuthu'il vineeth sreenivas paadunna paatu itoode. superb song


*yaa i love tht song from CM....... but puthiyathaay IGyile paattu kittiyappol aaa song ittathannu   *

----------


## sethu

Ee Topic Sariyalla...........................

Membersine ver thirikkan vendiyanu ee topic thudangiyirikkunnath.....

Ee topicil pankedutha members thangalude pongacham kattunnu...

Mobile illathavareyum tharathamyena kuranja vilayulla mobilukal ullavareyum
randam tharakkarayi kanakkakkunnu....

Koodiya tharam mobile ullavare daivangal aayi kanunnu....

Ithu chila membersil complex undakkunnu...

athukondu chila members thante kayyil Nokia 3310 aanenkilum N70 aanennu thatti vidunnu..

enikk oru memberinte PM vannu...thanikk financial problem ulla karanam koodiya mobile vangan sadhichilla...ee thread karanam complex unday ennum paranju....aa memberinte peru parayunnilla..

mobile phonesinte photo ittu membersine kondu complex undakki avare kondu koodiya inam mobil phones vangikkan aanu XYZnte uddeshyam....athinu Mobile phone compaikal avanu commission nalkunnundakum...

membersine verthirikkunna ee topic avasanippikkuka...

Mobile phones vanagn aareyum nirbandhikkaruth..ee thread kandappol enikk angine thonny..

Ennu

Sagar alias Jacky

----------


## xyz

> Ee Topic Sariyalla...........................
> 
> Membersine ver thirikkan vendiyanu ee topic thudangiyirikkunnath.....
> 
> Ee topicil pankedutha members thangalude pongacham kattunnu...
> 
> Mobile illathavareyum tharathamyena kuranja vilayulla mobilukal ullavareyum
> randam tharakkarayi kanakkakkunnu....
> 
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by sethu
> 
> Ee Topic Sariyalla...........................
> 
> Membersine ver thirikkan vendiyanu ee topic thudangiyirikkunnath.....
> 
> Ee topicil pankedutha members thangalude pongacham kattunnu...
> 
> Mobile illathavareyum tharathamyena kuranja vilayulla mobilukal ullavareyum
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## kannan

> Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> My one is
> 
> Nokia - 6030
> 
> &
> 
> Nokia - 2610 
> ...



Yess.....that is Nokia - 6030 ..... 

I mentioned another one also Nokia - 2610

----------


## xyz

kanna.. randamathe koothara kaanikkathirikkan shramichatha.. sammathikkoolla alley..

----------


## Merit

> Ee Topic Sariyalla...........................
> 
> Membersine ver thirikkan vendiyanu ee topic thudangiyirikkunnath.....
> 
> Ee topicil pankedutha members thangalude pongacham kattunnu...
> 
> Mobile illathavareyum tharathamyena kuranja vilayulla mobilukal ullavareyum
> randam tharakkarayi kanakkakkunnu....
> 
> ...


Hahaha! :D :D

----------


## xyz

Mertinnan nallonam bodhichu alley?

----------


## kannan

> kanna.. randamathe koothara kaanikkathirikkan shramichatha.. sammathikkoolla alley..


Koothara onnumalla xyz....

Nalla phone anu  ....

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> kanna.. randamathe koothara kaanikkathirikkan shramichatha.. sammathikkoolla alley..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Koothara onnumalla xyz....
> 
> Nalla phone anu  ....


swantham phone aarelum mosham ennu parayumo??   :Laughing:

----------


## kannan

> Mertinnan nallonam bodhichu alley?


Meritinu mathramalla...ellarkum bodichuttoo  :Wink:

----------


## kannan

> Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


Ini ithinu reply ittaal Sethuvinte mukalile sankalpika reply satyamayi theerum....  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> ...


  :Wink:

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> Mertinnan nallonam bodhichu alley?
> 
> 
> Meritinu mathramalla...ellarkum bodichuttoo


enikkatra bodhichilla.   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kannan

> 


  :thumright:

----------


## kannan

> Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


Innale muthal Udakku line-l anallo....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


ennal kanna.. solomonozhike ennu aa postang editiyer!

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> ...


aa post ittathu vayikkan angeru undayirunnengil pinneyum vendeellaa..   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  
ithippo chummaaa   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## kannan

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> ...


No need ... Oru kuppi vangi koduthaal Solu thanne editikkolum ennu Munshi paranju  :Wink: 

Okke Kuppeede kaliyalle  :Laughing:

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


angeru undaayirunnengil oru ushiran adi kaanamayirunnu..

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


Illennaru paranchu???

----------


## kannan

> Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


Athu point anu....   :Idea:  

Ennalum angodu sammathikkan manassu anuvadikkanilla   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> ...


enthoo.. i don't have any comments..
not spoiling the fun here...

----------


## kannan

> enthoo.. i don't have any comments..
> not spoiling the fun here...


Enthoo etho engineyo.....

.............  :Wink:

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> enthoo.. i don't have any comments..
> not spoiling the fun here...
> 
> 
> Enthoo Etho engineyo.....
> 
> .............


ente manassil oru aalasyavumilla..
cheriya oru thalavedhana..
so going for a second show...

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  athaan solu!!!

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


Solu.. njaan oru thamasha paranjatha.. pakshe angerude post vaayichu thaangal onnu cheruthaayi chirichille??

----------


## kannan

> Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


Ente Solu.... Thalavedhanayanengil  2nd show skip cheythekkoo....

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> ...


multi id.. athine patti enikku valiya pidipaadilla..
ningalokke aanalloo bujikal..  
so no comments for that too,,

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> ...


 i was rather startled by the effect of FK in every members..
orikkal polum nerittu kandittillatha aalukalumaayulla relations itra theevramaakumo.., whether itz friend or foe..  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:  

aarum aarude bhagathu ninnum orinju polum vittu kodukkunnilla..

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


I think that is basic human nature.. even if we know that they r never gonna know us personally.. pakshe vittu koduthaal, nammude ullinte ullil thottathu pole thonum.. It hasn't got anything to do with FK.. But as u said , a small effect undavaathirikkilla.. ennum engane postiyaal thalakku pidikkathirikkumo??

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> ...


i said i'm not for a debate.. plzz understand.. i don't support any of his posts either..
and regarding the fights.. i had vehement fights with many ppl... 
i was rather very loud in fights ppl who are trying to put me in any of the M's camp.. 
actually speaking therez no point in that ... but once the thing is over.. itz finished...
but in this case itz not fading away even after the ban of the member.. thatz why i quoted that..

maybe thatz the impact of his postings.. 

hope i made my stand clear... itz not supporting or degrading anyone...
itz just a remark..

----------


## xyz

No more comments on this pls...

come back to ur mobile phones!

----------


## thasku

Nokia 6670 
Ring ethanennonum ariyathilla......eathenkilumokke ubhayogikkum... :Wink:

----------


## Vinu

Sony Ericssion 750 I  :Cool:  

Ringtone---Baba Theme Music  :Cool:  

Pinne vere chila aalkkar vilikkumbol preyeka tunes aanu!!  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pankajakshan

> Ee Topic Sariyalla...........................
> 
> Membersine ver thirikkan vendiyanu ee topic thudangiyirikkunnath.....
> 
> Ee topicil pankedutha members thangalude pongacham kattunnu...
> 
> Mobile illathavareyum tharathamyena kuranja vilayulla mobilukal ullavareyum
> randam tharakkarayi kanakkakkunnu....
> 
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## S.K

Entethu Nokia-6230i

Ring Tone:  Oru piti avilumaayi.... MP3 song...
Actually ring cheyyumbol lyrics bhagam kelkkukayilla...

----------


## munshi02

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> ...


yea ..nammude solu machanu ethenthu patty..eppo ake kalup moodil..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Pankajakshan

> Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


Ee aazcha pudhiya releasukal onnum illa....Adhinteyaano?  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## xyz

> Sony Ericssion 750 I  
> 
> Ringtone---Baba Theme Music  
> 
> Pinne vere chila aalkkar vilikkumbol preyeka tunes aanu!!


adutha SE guy!!! W 750i aano K 750i aano?

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by munshi02
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by kannan
> 
> ...


last week irangiya 5 padangalil RISK, SKETCH, GHOST RIDER, VEYYIL itrayennam kandu..
ini EKLAVYA kaanan undu... 
ee week ethengilum okke padam irangikkolum.. onnumillengil kandathu veendum kaanum..

----------


## xyz

> Nokia 6670 
> Ring ethanennonum ariyathilla......eathenkilumokke ubhayogikkum...




One and only one Nokia mobile that I loved!

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Vinu
> 
> Sony Ericssion 750 I  
> 
> Ringtone---Baba Theme Music  
> 
> Pinne vere chila aalkkar vilikkumbol preyeka tunes aanu!! 
> 
> 
> adutha SE guy!!! W 750i aano K 750i aano?


k750 i adipoli phone aanu..

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Vinu
> 
> ...


athu cyber shot aalley.. kidu aanu... solomon onnu vangikkoode?

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


 i told rt.. i don't like high end phones..i use things in a rough way only..
and for around 2.5 yrs i've been with the 1108 model..
oru accidentil phone kedayappolum veendum vagiyathu athu thanne.. bcos i like it very much..

----------


## Pankajakshan

> Originally Posted by Pankajakshan Kumar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by munshi02
> 
> ...


Oru maasam oru 500 roopa varey spend cheyyumalley film kaanaan  :Confused:  
Risk kaanaan pokaamenn entey cousin parayunnu...engeneyund padam? Risk aanaa?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## munshi02

> Originally Posted by Pankajakshan Kumar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by munshi02
> 
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   ee solu machane kondu thottu enganeyum oru addict ondo..film anu avante blood :D

----------


## MALABARI

> Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> Handset : SE K-750i
> 
> Ring tone : mp3- Kyun Aaj Kal Neend Kam Khwab ...   
> 
> 
>  Ithalley sadanam..
> 
> aa hak in nea ithu weekil orazhcha vaippa kodukkanam..!


ayyada,,ee set enikku free thannalum venda...soapu petti yeena ithine ivide vilikkunne,,

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


avatar kandaal ariyaam..  :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> ...


Kittatha mundiri pulikkum hakku... ente SE W 800i vechu edutha photo ninte koppile N 70 yekkal clarity und.. if u want I'll give a sample!! movybufy... kaanichu kodukkeda oru snap!

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> ...


  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:  .. dei nee maryadakku deira-loode nadakkoola... kasargod kader bhai-ye vittu , allel venda, munshi-ye vilipichu njaan ninte thala vettikkum  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:  

It is way above ur dookli N-70... thotti saadhanam..  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


eda... ella sadanavum angine rough aayi upayokikkalle... nea budhimuttum! ;)

----------


## MALABARI

MY MOBILEPHON IS NOKIYA N70
MYRING TONE IS,,CBI THEAM MUSIC  :Cool:   SOMETIMES THUHIMERI SHABHE SUBAHE FROM GANGSTER  :Cool:  
MY MOBILE PHON NO.IS..........MANASILIRIKKATTE MAKKALEEEEEEEEEE

----------


## MALABARI

SE PHONSINONNUM ORU LOOK ILLA,,ATHA KUZAPPAM,ALL LIKE SOAPU PETTI,,

----------


## xyz

> MY MOBILEPHON IS NOKIYA N70
> MYRING TONE IS,,CBI THEAM MUSIC   SOMETIMES THUHIMERI SHABHE SUBAHE FROM GANGSTER  
> MY MOBILE PHON NO.IS..........MANASILIRIKKATTE MAKKALEEEEEEEEEE


ithu vechu edtha photos alley ivide nea idarullath!!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## xyz

> SE PHONSINONNUM ORU LOOK ILLA,,ATHA KUZAPPAM,ALL LIKE SOAPU PETTI,,


N 70 look bhayankaramanallo... athu lux big!!

----------


## MALABARI

> Originally Posted by hak169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


AA PULICHA MUNTHIRI ENIKKU VENDA,,CAMERA CLARITY UNDAYITTU ENTHU KAARYAM,,SET VERUM KOOTHARA  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by hak169
> 
> SE PHONSINONNUM ORU LOOK ILLA,,ATHA KUZAPPAM,ALL LIKE SOAPU PETTI,,
> 
> 
> N 70 look bhayankaramanallo... *athu lux big*!!


cheriyoru thiruthu...

athu sux big time...  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


basically i'm a rough guy.. 
even though i'm an IT professional, i don't have the remote looks for a so called IT geeks.. :Laughing:   :Laughing:  
there have been many embarassing instances... :D  :D  :D

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by hak169
> 
> ...


ente oru friend inte aduthund ea N 70.. avanod njan parnachathaan SE W series vangiko ennu.. kettilla..ippol parayunnu athu koduthu enginelum SE vanganamennu!   :Laughing:

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


itrayum kaalam budhimuttiyittilla.. ini angodum angane thannee....

----------


## MALABARI

> Originally Posted by hak169
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


MUNSHIYUM NJAANUM NOKIYAYUDE AALANU MONEEEEEEEEE....DERAYILE KSD PILLERE ONNU NJAAN VILICHAAL MATHI PINNE DUBAIL NINTE PODIPOLUM PILLERU BAKI VECHEKATHILLA,,,KSD PILLERUDE PERUKETAAL THANNE NEE CHADDIYIL MOOTHRAM OZIKKUM,,KELKANOOO
JAAKI ASHRAF
PAKKI NAWAS
BACHU RAHMAN
KODUVAAL UMMAR
PICHATHI VAASU
KEERIKAADAN JOSE
INIYUM VENOOOOOOOOOOOO,,DERAYIL VARUMBOL ARIYIKKKU ENTE KAYYIL VEREYORU SECRET GOONDA UNDU ARAENNALLE,  :Laughing:   ANWERKOMATHU  :Laughing:

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> ...


Ithrayumulla kalam poleyalla eniyulla kalam..  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> INIYUM VENOOOOOOOOOOOO,,DERAYIL VARUMBOL ARIYIKKKU ENTE KAYYIL VEREYORU *SECRET OONDA* UNDU ARAENNALLE,  *ANWERKOMATHU*




ingane aanel athu sheriyaavum   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MALABARI

> Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


NINTE FRIEND ALLE,,USED AAYIRIKKUM VAANGIYATHU  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MALABARI

> INIYUM VENOOOOOOOOOOOO,,DERAYIL VARUMBOL ARIYIKKKU ENTE KAYYIL VEREYORU *SECRET OONDA* UNDU ARAENNALLE,  *ANWERKOMATHU*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ingane aanel athu sheriyaavum


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  PODA CHRIPICHU KOLLATHE  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


Although ur looks give a rough look, the reviews dosen't sync with it.. :D  :D .. U seem to go easy with most films and is very forgiving unless its some utter crap...

pnne aa paranja embarassing incidents ou shre cheyyo.. namukkum athil pangaalikalaakam.. W r like a BIG family in FK, na??  :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## MASTER

> Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


solooo...ingalu vishamikkendaa...iyaalude set ulla verey palarum ividundu.....  :Exclamation:  Ivanmaar ennaa tholikkaanaa...

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


ente karyangal ente ishtathinu aanu ithu vare poyittullahtu.. ini angodum angane thannee...  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> ...


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   Masterkkum swagatham!

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> ...


ennal athin oru easy going aanu vendathenkilo??? manassilayilley eniyum??  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> ennal athin oru easy going aanu vendathenkilo??? manassilayilley eniyum??




enthuvaade ithu ....angerde vaayilirikkanathu kettaale mathiyavatholla...nee udheshichathokke enikkaadyame kathi   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## MASTER

eee N 70 okke engane kondu nadakkunnoo....pocket keerunna reethiyil oru fone.....

Ippol SE okke ethu kootharaykkum indu  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...second sale value theereyillallo  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Motorolakkaanel complaints sherikkum kooduthala.....But its very much slim!

Ippozhathe trend dinamite aanu  :Wink:

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> ...


vishamamoo.. i love my set more than anything..  :D  :D  :D

----------


## moovybuf

> eee N 70 okke engane kondu nadakkunnoo....pocket keerunna reethiyil oru fone.....
> 
> Ippol SE okke ethu kootharaykkum indu   ...second sale value theereyillallo   
> 
> Motorolakkaanel complaints sherikkum kooduthala.....But its very much slim!
> 
> Ippozhathe trend dinamite aanu


churukkathil paranjaal Master-jide kayyil oru mobile fone illa ennu..  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by MASTER
> 
> eee N 70 okke engane kondu nadakkunnoo....pocket keerunna reethiyil oru fone.....
> 
> Ippol SE okke ethu kootharaykkum indu   ...second sale value theereyillallo   
> 
> Motorolakkaanel complaints sherikkum kooduthala.....But its very much slim!
> 
> Ippozhathe trend dinamite aanu  
> ...


alla .. lovante kayyil Solomonte kayyilullathaanu ullath!

----------


## MASTER

> Originally Posted by MASTER
> 
> eee N 70 okke engane kondu nadakkunnoo....pocket keerunna reethiyil oru fone.....
> 
> Ippol SE okke ethu kootharaykkum indu   ...second sale value theereyillallo   
> 
> Motorolakkaanel complaints sherikkum kooduthala.....But its very much slim!
> 
> Ippozhathe trend dinamite aanu  
> ...



eee mobile ennu parayunnathu vilikkaanulla saadhanamalley...anganeyaanenkil enikkorennamundu...soloonte brand  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ....ini athinullathalla mobile enkil enikku   :Wink:  ......

----------


## Solomon

> Originally Posted by Solomon
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> ...


movie is not a mere timepass or hobby for me..
frm long back itz been part and parcel of my life..
basically i'm not a gud critic or reviewer at all..
i like to like things... whether itz in movies, music or anything..
maybe i might be contradicting myself.. still these characteristics sums up me..

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by MASTER
> 
> ...


athokke pandu machoo.. eppo mobile fone ennokke paraunnathu multi-functionality aayirikkanam... kaalam maari mone, i mean Master-jeeee

pattumengil innu thanne oru kidu SE fone vaangikko...

----------


## xyz

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  master vaalu pokkiyappozhe athenikk pudikittiyaayirunnu!

----------


## MALABARI

*mobilil koodi tv chanel kaanan kaziyum udane ennoru news njaan ketu,,ullathaana,,ivide ETISALAT il monthly 35 dirhams koduthaal mathi,,
ithokke nadakkumo,,malayalam chanel kaanan kaziyumo???????//*

----------


## MASTER

> Originally Posted by MASTER
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> ...


Venel sugaayittu vaangaam.....1 month polum aakaatha pala i'sum  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  pakuthiyude pakuthi vilaykku oppikkaam  :Laughing:   :Laughing:  ...but entho  :Rolling Eyes:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## moovybuf

> *mobilil koodi tv chanel kaanan kaziyum udane ennoru news njaan ketu,,ullathaana,,ivide ETISALAT il monthly 35 dirhams koduthaal mathi,,
> ithokke nadakkumo,,malayalam chanel kaanan kaziyumo???????//*


tv-yokke veetee poyi kandaal mathi.. aa 35 dirhams kondu Paragon-il poyaal nalla meenu-pollichathu thinnaam.. :D  :D  :D

----------


## MALABARI

> Originally Posted by hak169
> 
> *mobilil koodi tv chanel kaanan kaziyum udane ennoru news njaan ketu,,ullathaana,,ivide ETISALAT il monthly 35 dirhams koduthaal mathi,,
> ithokke nadakkumo,,malayalam chanel kaanan kaziyumo???????//*
> 
> 
> tv-yokke veetee poyi kandaal mathi.. aa 35 dirhams kondu Paragon-il poyaal nalla meenu-pollichathu thinnaam.. :D  :D  :D


ivide valiya sheri porichathinu 15 dirhams mathrame ullu  :Laughing:  ennalum backiyundu 20 dirhams enthu cheyyum,,vaziyundu derayil poyaal mathi  :Laughing:

----------


## MASTER

> master vaalu pokkiyappozhe athenikk pudikittiyaayirunnu!


saamadrohiii.......eee topic undaakkiyathu ethavanaanelum avan naale patti kadichu chaavum...nokkikko  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
>   master vaalu pokkiyappozhe athenikk pudikittiyaayirunnu!
> 
> 
> saamadrohiii.......eee topic undaakkiyathu ethavanaanelum avan naale patti kadichu chaavum...nokkikko


potteda kutta... ninne adutha pravashyam pidikkoolla!

----------


## Krrish

Handset - Sony Ericsson W700i

Ringtone- Dhoom Again.

----------


## Vinu

> Originally Posted by Vinu
> 
> Sony Ericssion 750 I  
> 
> Ringtone---Baba Theme Music  
> 
> Pinne vere chila aalkkar vilikkumbol preyeka tunes aanu!! 
> 
> 
> adutha SE guy!!! W 750i aano K 750i aano?


K 750 I  :Wink:   :Cool:   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Vinu

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by moovybuf
> 
> ...


appo thanne avide ullavanmarude vevaram manassilakkam.....  :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Vinu

> master vaalu pokkiyappozhe athenikk pudikittiyaayirunnu!


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## xyz

> Handset - Sony Ericsson W700i
> 
> Ringtone- Dhoom Again.


 :cheers:  another SE member!!!

----------


## Merit

Nokia family vittu.. SE member aayi  :Laughing:

----------


## xyz

> Nokia family vittu.. SE member aayi


 :cheers:  

ethu phone aanu macha?

----------


## Merit

> Originally Posted by Merit
> 
> Nokia family vittu.. SE member aayi 
> 
> 
>  
> 
> ethu phone aanu macha?


SE K800i  :Laughing:

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Merit
> 
> ...


entammooooo!!! kidu phone aanallo machoo vangiyath!!!   :Cool:

----------


## Merit

> Originally Posted by Merit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


Cyber shot! Kidilan clarity aanu.. :( ente kannu niranju poyi..

----------


## Pankajakshan

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Merit
> 
> ...


Ninakendhaada joli?  :Shocked:

----------


## Merit

> Originally Posted by Merit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


Edaaii.. athra valiya vilayonnum illa..  :Confused:  1249 SR only! 
Oru offeril kittiyathaa :D

----------


## Adilmajeed

Merit annan Saudiyil aano????

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Merit
> 
> ...


santhosham kondano?? how is the sound clarity since it is not in walk man series.. I just wanted to know!

----------


## Merit

> Originally Posted by Merit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


Nalla quality aaanu! N70 vechu nokkuvaanel 100 times better!!!
SE memory stick diffrent analle? Njan athu orthilla. What is the price for 1 GB? any idea?

----------


## Merit

> Merit annan Saudiyil aano????


Yea... 03  :Wink:

----------


## moovybuf

> Originally Posted by Merit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> ...


sam as that of k750-i... but it is bit bulky.. i was confused as to which one to by.. pnne avasaanam k750 vaanfichu.. small and good features as well.. vere chila problems report cheythittundenna kelvi.. anywasy it is not a smash hit as k750i..
pakshe machoo, athinte camera oronnonera thanneya ketto.. snthu clarity aanenno..

----------


## xyz

> Originally Posted by xyz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by Merit
> 
> ...


Koothara N70 members kelkkuka!!!!

1 GB stickinte price arinchooda.. but must be less than 200 SR... venel onn annweshich parayaam!

----------


## ustad

n70 1GB costs around  around 900INR

----------


## Adilmajeed

> Originally Posted by Adilmajeed
> 
> Merit annan Saudiyil aano????
> 
> 
> Yea... 03


ee 03 evidethe code aanu mashe????Taif aano  :Question:   :Question:

----------


## RoCkY

I am planning to take N73 Music edition.....

any advice ?

----------


## munshi02

> I am planning to take N73 Music edition.....
> 
> any advice ?


yes ..throw it away

----------


## Pankajakshan

> yes ..throw it away


  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## moovybuf

> yes ..throw it away


machaaa  :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## RoCkY

> yes ..throw it away



paatide vaalu pantheerandu kollam kuzhalil ittalum nere avilla  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## FRIEND

> yes ..throw it away


ERIYENDA STHALAVUM MUNSHI MACHAN PARANJU THARUM.  :Laughing:  ............TRY FOR SAMSUNG METAL SERIES.

----------


## munshi02

> ee 03 evidethe code aanu mashe????Taif aano


alla eastern province ..me kannan abhi merit ennivar avideya   :Cool:

----------


## munshi02

> paatide vaalu pantheerandu kollam kuzhalil ittalum nere avilla  :D  :D  :D  :D


mobilinte karyam parayumbol machan enthina mamukayumayi athine tharathamyam cheyunath   :Twisted Evil:

----------


## RoCkY

> mobilinte karyam parayumbol machan enthina mamukayumayi athine tharathamyam cheyunath


machante karyam anu udeshiche...

machane parayumbol mammokkaye paranju swantham vila uyarthan sramikkanda

----------


## munshi02

> machante karyam anu udeshiche...
> 
> machane parayumbol mammokkaye paranju swantham vila uyarthan sramikkanda


vinu-vine ee yide kandayiruno ? onnumla oral angotu parayunathu thanen thirike parayunathu kondu chodichatha ..

----------


## MALABARI

> I am planning to take N73 Music edition.....
> 
> any advice ?


good one

----------


## RoCkY

> vinu-vine ee yide kandayiruno ? onnumla oral angotu parayunathu thanen thirike parayunathu kondu chodichatha ..



 :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:     njan athra adhapaticho ?

----------


## SunnyJoseph

> ERIYENDA STHALAVUM MUNSHI MACHAN PARANJU THARUM.  ............TRY FOR SAMSUNG METAL SERIES.



Samsungo Ayeeeeeeeeee!!!!

Always prefer NOKIA

----------


## RoCkY

appol njan poyi vaangiyittu varam

----------


## PARAMU

ente set reliance rs. 2000

----------


## J Square

Nokia N73
Ringtone:Maambulli Kaavil (KP) :D  :D  :D

----------


## Thakkudu

Ente set SE P990i..............Ringtone athilulla oru tone...athippo engineya parayunnathu  :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:   :Confused:

----------


## guru

*nokia 1100 ...!!!!!!!*

*ringtone- ti..ti..teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...............ti.t  i.teeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...................  .....tee toi..titeeeeeeeeeeetii.........*

----------


## chullan

Nokia N95 8GB....
RingTone===BadDay

----------


## guru

> Nokia N95 8GB....
> RingTone===BadDay


*   KODUKKUNNO.....PONNUM VILA THARAAM!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## chullan

> *   KODUKKUNNO.....PONNUM VILA THARAAM!!!!!!!!!*


 :D  :D  :D ....sorry anna...ponnum vila kodukathe ee sadhanam kittum...

----------


## RoCkY

became a proud owner of N73 Music Edition

----------


## J Square

> became a proud owner of N73 Music Edition


  :cheers:  

Congrats macha... Its a super mobile.... ethra koduthu ..15000?

----------


## Merit

Nokia 3310 / Ringtone : Nokia Tune

----------


## guru

> Nokia 3310 / Ringtone : Nokia Tune


*KODALIYAA.....NJAN 1100 NEE 3310..*

----------


## Pankajakshan

> became a proud owner of N73 Music Edition


Endhinaada kallam parayunnadhu...Nee vaangiyadhu reliance Set alley  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## guru

> Endhinaada kallam parayunnadhu...Nee vaangiyadhu reliance Set alley


*da..panka..nee aa tata indicom mobilu koduthittu 1100 vangichenu..ketttu........*

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> Nokia 3310 / Ringtone : Nokia Tune



 :Confused:   :Confused:  



last pageil SE medichu ennokke paranjekkunnathu kandallo   :Confused:

----------


## Merit

> last pageil SE medichu ennokke paranjekkunnathu kandallo


Sambathika paradheenadhakal kaaranam athu vittu  :Confused:

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> Sambathika paradheenadhakal kaaranam athu vittu




 :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## guru

> 


ngeeeeeeeee.................ngeeeeeeeeeeee  :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:

----------


## Vinu

Ippo Bheema-yile pattanu ring tone :D  :D

----------


## guru

> Ippo Bheema-yile pattanu ring tone :D  :D


*enathuyire...ano....atho...muthal mazhai enne nanaipathe........ithil 2 lethrnkilum ayirikkum........

bheema jewellaryude pattundu athu set upaaaa..........avalude manamaaaaaakeeeeeeeeee*

----------


## Vinu

> *enathuyire...ano....atho...muthal mazhai enne nanaipathe........ithil 2 lethrnkilum ayirikkum........
> 
> bheema jewellaryude pattundu athu set upaaaa..........avalude manamaaaaaakeeeeeeeeee*


Muthal Mazhai thanne :D Ithinu munne..Dar De Disco Remix>Ella Pugazhum>Ponmakal Vanthal okke aayirunnu :D

----------


## guru

> Muthal Mazhai thanne :D Ithinu munne..Dar De Disco Remix>Ella Pugazhum>Ponmakal Vanthal okke aayirunnu :D


*muthal mazhai hariharanano padiyathu........?*

----------


## Vinu

> *muthal mazhai hariharanano padiyathu........?*


Yes..  :Cool:  Padam 15-thinu release  :cheers:

----------


## guru

> Yes..  Padam 15-thinu release


ee 15 o..?  chovva....?

----------


## Vinu

> ee 15 o..?  chovva....?


Yes  :Cool:

----------


## CID Ramdas

Ente phone SE K850i
Ringtone - TZP

----------


## guru

> Yes


  :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## kuttoos

> Ente phone SE K850i
> Ringtone - TZP


tmobile aano

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> Ente phone SE K850i
> Ringtone - TZP




SE  :cheers:

----------


## CID Ramdas

> tmobile aano


yes

----------


## RoCkY

> Congrats macha... Its a super mobile.... ethra koduthu ..15000?


now its 13500  :D

----------


## RoCkY

> Endhinaada kallam parayunnadhu...Nee vaangiyadhu reliance Set alley


athu ninne pole ulla aapa oopakalkku ullatha..

----------


## ~~Saghy~~

sony ericson - walkman

ringtone - thattam pidich valikkalle song (solo)

----------


## Malayalee

Nokia 3500 C
ringtone - pyaar ye (rangeela)

----------


## kuttoos

last week puthiya phone eduthu..had plans to buy an iphone but when i thought abt at&t i changed my mind..  :Laughing:  
puthiya phone LG Muziq (LX-570)
ringtone:default

----------


## J Square

> now its 13500  :D


2 gb is it..??

----------


## Vaishnav

N73 normal 1GB
ringtone :any 
   :P

----------


## Thakkudu

> SE


SE  :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## munshi02

da parata rocky ninaku vellam adikumbo kodukan cash ella chuma mobile vangi kalayan cash ethra veno ondalleda nari !@$!@$2

----------


## thoovanathumbi

ende kayyil oru paratta cel phonum kriim.. krim... ring tonum undu..

----------


## dupe

Mine Samsung U600
Ring tone  'Oceans Apart...'  :Boo hoo!:

----------


## jashin

ente mobile nokia n70
ring tone cbi

----------


## Ajnabi

*Nokia 6120 classic
BBC theme music*

----------


## nettooran

Phone...HTC TILT( HTC Kaiser 2)..
Ringtone --Irupatham nootttandu theme  :Cool:

----------


## kuttoos

> ende kayyil oru paratta cel phonum kriim.. krim... ring tonum undu..


joli cheythu undakkunna caash motham kuzhichiduvalle  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## J Square

> Phone...HTC TILT( HTC Kaiser 2)..
> Ringtone --Irupatham nootttandu theme



anna a tone onnu share chaiyamo....???

----------


## CID Ramdas

> anna a tone onnu share chaiyamo....???


enikkum venam.... njaan email id PM idaam

----------


## J Square

> enikkum venam.... njaan email id PM idaam


njanum email PM ittittundu...  :Cool:

----------


## ~~Saghy~~

mine

----------


## emi

check it out ..this is my motorola slvr L7

----------


## J Square

> njanum email PM ittittundu...


Thanks nettooran

----------


## kuttoos

USA residents use this free ringtone maker http://mobile*****.com/ :P

----------


## Thakkudu

> USA residents use this free ringtone maker http://mobile*****.com/ :P


thankx kuttoosan......UAE residentsinullathu koode poratte.......

----------


## nettooran

> USA residents use this free ringtone maker http://mobile*****.com/ :P


Thanks..

----------


## STRANGER

MOBILE PHONE ILLA.......... :(  :(  :(

----------


## kuttoos

> thankx kuttoosan......UAE residentsinullathu koode poratte.......


mp3 to ringtone google search result

----------


## xyz

> I am planning to take N73 Music edition..... 
> 
> any advice ?
> good one





> good one

----------


## kuttoos

> Thanks..


use firefox  :Wink:  
and once again thanks for 20th century rt

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> Phone...HTC TILT( HTC Kaiser 2)..
> Ringtone --Irupatham nootttandu theme





njan kurachu naalu use cheythirunna ringtone aanu ... :D

----------


## kuttoos

> njan kurachu naalu use cheythirunna ringtone aanu ... :D


vere vallathumundo  :Wink:  
CBI theme ente kayyilundu

----------


## MALABARI

> I am planning to take N73 Music edition..... 
> 
> any advice ?
> good one


ilikdandaa..bettter than se..mind it monee

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> vere vallathumundo  
> CBI theme ente kayyilundu





ippo use cheyyunnathu ithaanu 

>>  *Ringtone*

----------


## xyz

ente ippozhathe ringtone

Mazhakkalamalle... mazhayalle...

----------


## kuttoos

> ippo use cheyyunnathu ithaanu 
> 
> >>  *Ringtone*


njan kore naal anweshichu nadannatha
pakshe ithu allallo original version..ithinte quality kollam pakshe vereyetho instrument alle ithil use cheythiyikkunathu  :Confused:

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> njan kore naal anweshichu nadannatha
> pakshe ithu allallo original version..ithinte quality kollam pakshe vereyetho instrument alle ithil use cheythiyikkunathu





ithu veroru version...... edakku njan aa complete advtinte sound file use cheythirunnu ringtone aayi

----------


## kuttoos

> ithu veroru version...... edakku njan aa complete advtinte sound file use cheythirunnu ringtone aayi


original kollamayirunnu pakshe engum kittiyilla...ellam streaming audio record cheythathayirunnu

----------


## Thakkudu

> ilikdandaa..bettter than se..mind it monee


podey ravile thanne mandatharam vilichu parayathe.........  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MALABARI

> podey ravile thanne mandatharam vilichu parayathe.........


  :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:   :Mad:

----------


## xyz

> podey ravile thanne mandatharam vilichu parayathe.........


avane vittekku.. mandatharam avnate kuthakayalle??  :Razz:

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> original kollamayirunnu pakshe engum kittiyilla...ellam streaming audio record cheythathayirunnu





nee original ennudheshikkunnathu airtel advt aano?   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## MALABARI

> avane vittekku.. mandatharam avnate kuthakayalle??


se kopanu..nokyane vellan ini oru phon iranganam  :Mad:

----------


## kuttoos

> nee original ennudheshikkunnathu airtel advt aano?


ya..athil use cheytha instrumentsum

just saw this ad...good one ..airtel... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fq9iIxxA1s

----------


## Krrish

Ithanu ente ringtone.......
http://www.4shared.com/file/34695587...all_theme.html

----------


## RoCkY

> 2 gb is it..??


athe

----------


## RoCkY

> da parata rocky ninaku vellam adikumbo kodukan cash ella chuma mobile vangi kalayan cash ethra veno ondalleda nari !@$!@$2


 :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## S.K

entethu pazhaya 6230i..
Ringtone: Orupidi enna songinte start music mathram..
Munpu use cheythirunnathu..Manassin manichimizhil enna song start music...

----------


## Thakkudu

> avane vittekku.. mandatharam avnate kuthakayalle??


 :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P  :P

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> ya..athil use cheytha instrumentsum
> 
> just saw this ad...good one ..airtel... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fq9iIxxA1s





advt entelundu ...dload cheythathu  :D

----------


## nettooran

Rajavinte Makan Theme RT aarudeyenkilum kayyil undo?

----------


## sethuramaiyer

ente ippozhathe tone-Dil chahta hain song

----------


## J Square

> Rajavinte Makan Theme RT aarudeyenkilum kayyil undo?


Machane aa erupatham nootandil sagar elias jackey ennu parayanathu koodi venamaayirunnu...

Ennalum sambhavam super...  :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:   :Exclamation:

----------


## FRIEND

> se kopanu..nokyane vellan ini oru phon iranganam


U R RIGHT....PERFORMANCIL NOKIAYE VELLAN ORU MOBILE PHONUM ILLA...........MATTELLA PHONINUM STYLUM, KOPPUM OKKE UNDAKUM...PAKSHE BATTERY BACK UPINTE KAARYM VARUMBOL KAARYANGAL NOKIYAKKU ANUKOOLAMAKUNNU...............NJAN ORU MOBILE COMPANIYIL WORK CHEYYUNNATHU KONDU ENIKKU ARIYAM.

----------


## J Square

> U R RIGHT....PERFORMANCIL NOKIAYE VELLAN ORU MOBILE PHONUM ILLA...........MATTELLA PHONINUM STYLUM, KOPPUM OKKE UNDAKUM...PAKSHE BATTERY BACK UPINTE KAARYM VARUMBOL KAARYANGAL NOKIYAKKU ANUKOOLAMAKUNNU...............NJAN ORU MOBILE COMPANIYIL WORK CHEYYUNNATHU KONDU ENIKKU ARIYAM.


100% correct  :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:   :Cool:

----------


## xyz

> U R RIGHT....PERFORMANCIL NOKIAYE VELLAN ORU MOBILE PHONUM ILLA...........MATTELLA PHONINUM STYLUM, KOPPUM OKKE UNDAKUM...PAKSHE BATTERY BACK UPINTE KAARYM VARUMBOL KAARYANGAL NOKIYAKKU ANUKOOLAMAKUNNU...............NJAN ORU MOBILE COMPANIYIL WORK CHEYYUNNATHU KONDU ENIKKU ARIYAM.


  

battery back up nokia adi poli enno.. chirikkuvane kazhiyooooooooooo! N70 kk kelkkunna major complaint aanu batter 1 dayil kooduthal kittunnilla ennathu!

----------


## Ashokraj

> battery back up nokia adi poli enno.. chirikkuvane kazhiyooooooooooo! N70 kk kelkkunna major complaint aanu batter 1 dayil kooduthal kittunnilla ennathu!


Ondakkalleee

N73-N81 okke 3 days coolaye kittum

Btwn my mob

Nokia- N81 with 8gb built in memory

----------


## xyz

> Ondakkalleee
> 
> N73-N81 okke 3 days coolaye kittum
> 
> Btwn my mob
> 
> Nokia- N81 with 8gb built in memory


3 days kittathe oru SE phonum illa! ;)

----------


## J Square

> Ondakkalleee
> 
> N73-N81 okke 3 days coolaye kittum
> 
> Btwn my mob
> 
> Nokia- N81 with 8gb built in memory


N73  :salut:  


annante ring tone etha...  :Question:

----------


## munshi02

> ]Ondakkalleee[/b]
> 
> N73-N81 okke 3 days coolaye kittum
> 
> Btwn my mob
> 
> Nokia- N81 with 8gb built in memory


jazeel  :salut:

----------


## xyz

blue toothil file send chaithal phoninte internal memory msg iboxil varunna the worst phone.. NOKIA...  :puker:

----------


## S.K

> U R RIGHT....PERFORMANCIL NOKIAYE VELLAN ORU MOBILE PHONUM ILLA...........MATTELLA PHONINUM STYLUM, KOPPUM OKKE UNDAKUM...PAKSHE BATTERY BACK UPINTE KAARYM VARUMBOL KAARYANGAL NOKIYAKKU ANUKOOLAMAKUNNU...............NJAN ORU MOBILE COMPANIYIL WORK CHEYYUNNATHU KONDU ENIKKU ARIYAM.


Nokiaykulla main advantage battery theernnu poyaal ethu pattikkatile veetil chennalum charger kittum athivite UAEyile marubhumi aayalum,athalla Indiayile ethu sthalathaayalum....

----------


## xyz

> Nokiaykulla main advantage battery theernnu poyaal ethu pattikkatile veetil chennalum charger kittum athivite UAEyile marubhumi aayalum,athalla Indiayile ethu sthalathaayalum....


athu njanum angeekarikkunnu!

----------


## Ashokraj

> blue toothil file send chaithal phoninte internal memory msg iboxil varunna the worst phone.. NOKIA...


venel mathram save cheythal mathi ellathe anavasya messagukal enthina save cheyunne..........

for eg:- oru thundu scene sony-l clarity illathathu kondu nokia-yil kananayee sent cheyyunnu

internal memoryl ninnum kandathinu sesham delete cheyyunu.........

so it is a positive thing

----------


## Ashokraj

> N73  
> 
> 
> annante ring tone etha...


*anbe va en anbe va.......uyire va en eyire vaa..............*

----------


## ZodiaC

3310  :cheers: 
Nokia Tune

----------


## xyz

> venel mathram save cheythal mathi ellathe anavasya messagukal enthina save cheyunne..........
> 
> for eg:- oru thundu scene sony-l clarity illathathu kondu nokia-yil kananayee sent cheyyunnu
> 
> internal memoryl ninnum kandathinu sesham delete cheyyunu.........
> 
> so it is a positive thing


it is not a positive thing.. delete cheyyuvanel evidayalaum delete cheyyunnathu same thanne..

internal memory full aavan eluppam kazhiyum... so.. u cant send any files once internal memory is full.. u need to clear it up... worst NOKIA  :puker:

----------


## Ashokraj

> 3310 
> Nokia Tune


Etteavum kooduthal vitittulla nokia mobile

3310  :salut:

----------


## double chankan

> blue toothil file send chaithal phoninte internal memory msg iboxil varunna the worst phone.. NOKIA...


message memory memory card aaki set cheyyam ennu arinju koodatha 

pottan xyz c :puker:

----------


## ZodiaC

> Etteavum kooduthal vitittulla nokia mobile
> 
> 3310


 :salut:

----------


## munshi02

xyz-ne theri vilichal ente vaka reputation points tharunathayirikum

----------


## xyz

> message memory memory card aaki set cheyyam ennu arinju koodatha 
> 
> pottan xyz c


kooiiiiiiiiiii... athu latest option alle.. N70 kk munne ullathilonnum anginathe oru option illello!!  :puker:

----------


## Ashokraj

> it is not a positive thing.. delete cheyyuvanel evidayalaum delete cheyyunnathu same thanne..
> 
> internal memory full aavan eluppam kazhiyum... so.. u cant send any files once internal memory is full.. u need to clear it up... worst NOKIA


so wat about other message athum anganayaal porayirunno.......so it is a positive thing only............

pinne if in case memory is full message sent cheyyan patoola in sony /./////////////

sony    :puker:

----------


## double chankan

> kooiiiiiiiiiii... athu latest option alle.. N70 kk munne ullathilonnum anginathe oru option illello!!


6600 il undalllo....

kooooooooooiiiii  :pukel:

----------


## guru

> 6600 il undalllo....
> 
> kooooooooooiiiii


  :puker:  6600...   :pukel:  chummathirunnalum virus vannu kayarum..........software upayogikkamennu vachu.......no sound clarity........

----------


## munshi02

> 6600 il undalllo....
> 
> kooooooooooiiiii


xyz-ne adichu kolleda

----------


## Ashokraj

> 6600...   *chummathirunnalum virus vannu kayarum*..........software upayogikkamennu vachu.......no sound clarity........



 :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:   :Shocked:  chummathirunnal virus kerukayo.........   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## guru

> chummathirunnal virus kerukayo.........


antivirus install cheythittilenkil.....bluetooth onakki pidiku......aduthu virus ulla ethenkilum oruthan blutooth onakkiyaal...chilappo...kayarum....angane sambhavichittundu........

----------


## S.K

> kooiiiiiiiiiii... athu latest option alle.. N70 kk munne ullathilonnum anginathe oru option illello!!


athikku munpulla MC ullathil ellam pattum..

----------


## double chankan

> xyz-ne adichu kolleda


XYZ odi thalli...

----------


## xyz

> XYZ odi thalli...


pinne.. pinne.. koora NOKIA yude munnilo...  :puker:

----------


## kumar23

> It will be an interesting thing to get to know about the mobile phone of each users and which ring tone has been used.
> 
> *The latest study shows that, ring tones reflects the personality of the user.*
> 
> And try to give some interesting features about your cell phone, that may help others!!
> 
> Pls share!!



Ethu study ? 3 ile studyo 4 iletho ?

Ente ring tome is from Pranaya sandhya from OK

Ithinu munpe Big B yile muthumazha, athinu munpe Muttathe mulle athinidakke hip hop from Big B

----------


## munshi02

> XYZ odi thalli...


evideyum avan nanamkettu nari

----------


## Thakkudu

SE........  :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:  

XYZ.....  :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:  

Nokia.......  :pukel:   :pukel:   :pukel:   :pukel:   :pukel:   :pukel:   :pukel:   :pukel:  

Jazeel........  :pukel:   :pukel:   :pukel:   :pukel:   :pukel:

----------


## shyamavanil

vere pani ille??

----------


## nettooran

Any windows mobile-6 users here???
atlast  .. a way to use youtube with windows mobile-6....http://www.ytpocket.com

----------


## Vinu

> SE........      
> 
> XYZ.....      
> 
> Nokia.......         
> 
> Jazeel........


SE  :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## Harry

> SE


 :cheers:   :cheers:   SE   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## Thakkudu

> SE


Vinu , Harry...........  :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:   :cheers:

----------


## Thakkudu

> Any windows mobile-6 users here???
> atlast  .. a way to use youtube with windows mobile-6....http://www.ytpocket.com


symbian il kanan valla vazhiyumundo.............

----------


## Vinu

> Vinu , Harry...........


Messy  :cheers:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

> Etteavum kooduthal vitittulla nokia mobile
> 
> 3310


1100 pinne pottichille.. Blockbuster aaya mobile alle.. ippozhum B,C centresil ondu :P

----------


## MALABARI

N70 still rockssssssssssssssss  :salut:

----------


## Thakkudu

> N70 still rockssssssssssssssss


koppile n70 , eduthu vellathil kalayeda........  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## MALABARI

> koppile n70 , eduthu vellathil kalayeda........


mazavannathond oru gunam undayi SE ellavarum vellathilittu ozukki nokiyayilotu vannu.

----------


## Saroj Kumar

K300i  :Confused:  Ring tone Tring tring :P traditional phone ring.

----------


## MALABARI

> K300i  Ring tone Tring tring :P traditional phone ring.


bhaaaha

----------


## Aromal

*mobile : SE k 800i

ring tone : Kalabham tharam*

----------


## jaseer

> *mobile : SE k 800i*
> 
> *ring tone : Kalabham tharam*


 
engil  njan ninak thirichu Kalasam tharum  :Neutral:  :Neutral:

----------


## Hari Kuttan

*My phone:

*

*Motorola E6

Ringtone - Tere naina 
*

----------


## Vinu

> 1100 pinne pottichille.. Blockbuster aaya mobile alle.. ippozhum B,C centresil ondu :P


 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Vinu

> engil  njan ninak thirichu Kalasam tharum


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Pankajakshan

> *mobile : SE k 800i*
> 
> *ring tone : Kalabham tharam*


 
*Endhuvaadei idhu vellam aanaa?*

----------


## Vinu

> *My phone:
> 
> *
> 
> *Motorola E6
> 
> Ringtone - Tere naina 
> *


adipoli phone aayirikkumallo..ethraya price?
My current ringtone-Haule Haule **

----------


## Hari Kuttan

> adipoli phone aayirikkumallo..ethraya price?
> My current ringtone-Haule Haule **


 :Very Happy: 

Price 13k engandaa... Njan medichappo... :Embarassed: 

So far no problems.. :Hi: Touchscreen ayadhukondu msg okke type cheyyan ithiri budhimuttanu :study:

----------


## Leader

Samsung SGH J600  (koothara)

Dheeme Dheeme (Zubeida)

Margazhi poove for my Wife's call (call enganum miss ayal pinne parayanda, atha... :Biggrin: )

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> engil  njan ninak thirichu Kalasam tharum




 :Laughing:  ......

----------


## Romeo

Motorola V3 i 

Ring tone - Palavatam kathu ninnu njan ..... *Coffee @ MG Road*

----------


## saharapookal

sorry Guys.. this is my mob.. .the great... Nokia.. 1100

----------


## Casanova

SE P1i aanu fone. ippozhathe tone Ghajinile Guzarish pattinte thudakkathile tune  :Hi:

----------


## Romeo

> sorry Guys.. this is my mob.. .the great... Nokia.. 1100


 
Kidilam mobile allee annaa ..... 

Ithille snake kalli , njan marakillaa , collegeil ethrayo classukalil attendence kittiyathu ithu kalichu kondu classil irunathu kondaaa  :Hi:

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> sorry Guys.. this is my mob.. .the great... Nokia.. 1100



 :Hi:  :Hi: ...njan munne use cheythirunnatha.....set ennokke paranjaal ithaanu  :Hi:

----------


## saharapookal

> ...njan munne use cheythirunnatha.....set ennokke paranjaal ithaanu


Allapine..... Ividullavanmarodu njan vyakthamayi chodikyannu... Ethraperude movil.. pattikale onnu erinju kazhinjal pinem use cheyyam... Njan velluvikyunnu.... Nokia 1100 ki jai... :salut:

----------


## Tony Kurisingal

> ...njan munne use cheythirunnatha.....set ennokke paranjaal ithaanu


Set ennokke paranjaa Nokia 3310 aanu set... oru vidham ellarum athu use cheythu kaanum... simplest and cool...... :Hi:

----------


## Casanova

> ...njan munne use cheythirunnatha.....set ennokke paranjaal ithaanu


enikku e fonente sidele aa blk border kanumbo savapetti orma varum :Closedeyes:

----------


## Casanova

> Set ennokke paranjaa Nokia 3310 aanu set... oru vidham ellarum athu use cheythu kaanum... simplest and cool......


ente adyathe phone :Biggrin:

----------


## saharapookal

> Kidilam mobile allee annaa ..... 
> 
> Ithille snake kalli , njan marakillaa , collegeil ethrayo classukalil attendence kittiyathu ithu kalichu kondu classil irunathu kondaaa


 :Hi:   :Hi:  njan aadhyam medichada.. .joli kittiyapolum upekshikyan madi...Enthayalum maatum ee varsham.. charge nilkunilla...

----------


## Tony Kurisingal

Ente mofile

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> enikku e fonente sidele aa blk border kanumbo savapetti orma varum




aa border black allaatha modelum undu  :Closedeyes:

----------


## guru

> Ente mofile


*eduthu kalayade..maduthu ee phone kandu...xpress music okke medikku.....
*

----------


## Hari Kuttan

> Allapine..... Ividullavanmarodu njan vyakthamayi chodikyannu... Ethraperude movil.. pattikale onnu erinju kazhinjal pinem use cheyyam... Njan velluvikyunnu.... Nokia 1100 ki jai...


Ende ex mobiles 1200 & 1112 ayerunnu... Achante mobile ayirunnu 1100... Kidilam set anu...  :salut: 

Idhinu backlight ille annai?

----------


## saharapookal

> Set ennokke paranjaa Nokia 3310 aanu set... oru vidham ellarum athu use cheythu kaanum... simplest and cool......


Yes... Athil... range onnu aduthukoodi poyal mathi.. .pettanu detect cheyyum... I think the very first model of Nokia..

----------


## Casanova

> aa border black allaatha modelum undu


blu alle, kandittundu :Biggrin:

----------


## Hari Kuttan

> Ente mofile


N70 :Hi: ............

----------


## saharapookal

> Ende ex mobiles 1200 & 1112 ayerunnu... Achante mobile ayirunnu 1100... Kidilam set anu... 
> 
> Idhinu backlight ille annai?


Yes.... Njan athinte body maati... full black case... aaki....

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> blu alle, kandittundu




blue alla  :Closedeyes:

----------


## Casanova

ini njn padam ittillennu venda, da kidakknu  :Closedeyes:

----------


## KarthikeyaN

njammante  :Biggrin: .....

----------


## Hari Kuttan

> Yes.... Njan athinte body maati... full black case... aaki....


 :Hi:  :Hi:  :Hi:

----------


## Krrish

Ente Phone   :Hi:

----------


## Casanova

> blue alla


blu color undu :Closedeyes:

----------


## Hari Kuttan

> ini njn padam ittillennu venda, da kidakknu


Kidilam :Hi: .......

----------


## saharapookal

> Ente Phone


Krissh aliyo.. ithinu bayangara complaint aanu ennu kettalo....

----------


## Hari Kuttan

> njammante .....


K510i :Hi:  :Hi:

----------


## Hari Kuttan

> Krissh aliyo.. ithinu bayangara complaint aanu ennu kettalo....


HRithikkinte ad kandappo medichathaairikkum :study:

----------


## Krrish

> Krissh aliyo.. ithinu bayangara complaint aanu ennu kettalo....


*Njan vaangiyittu arnd 2 yrs aavunnu..... Ithu vare enikku pbms onnum illa...*

----------


## saharapookal

> njammante .....



KK... etha ringtone...?

----------


## Krrish

> HRithikkinte ad kandappo medichathaairikkum


Njan Phone vaangi ennu arinjanu HR Brand Ambassador aayathu

----------


## Hari Kuttan

> Njan Phone vaangi ennu arinjanu HR Brand Ambassador aayathu


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: .......

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> KK... etha ringtone...?




tu muskura instrumental ....manmohini more songinnu cut cheytheduthathu

----------


## saharapookal

> *Njan vaangiyittu arnd 2 yrs aavunnu..... Ithu vare enikku pbms onnum illa...*


Officil oru pulliyude kaiyil ithu undu.. pulli paranjatha.. charge nilkunilla enna paranjathu..

----------


## saharapookal

> tu muskura instrumental ....manmohini more songinnu cut cheytheduthathu


Enikyu thoni... Rahmante eethengilum aayirikyum ennu.. atha chodichathu.. but reality ikkayude eetho kuuthara ringtone aanu...njan pulliyude ethengilum rahman melody aanu expect cheytathu.. Good Selection... :Hi:

----------


## Hari Kuttan

> Enikyu thoni... Rahmante eethengilum aayirikyum ennu.. atha chodichathu.. but reality ikkayude eetho kuuthara ringtone aanu...njan pulliyude ethengilum rahman melody aanu expect cheytathu.. Good Selection...


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin: ...

----------


## Krrish

> Officil oru pulliyude kaiyil ithu undu.. pulli paranjatha.. charge nilkunilla enna paranjathu..


Enikku Charge nalla reethiyil nilkunundu.... Battery is Gud  :Hi: 




Ringtone :- guzarish  :Hi:

----------


## saharapookal

> HRithikkinte ad kandappo medichathaairikkum


 :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Casanova

> Ringtone :- guzarish


 :Hi:  :Hi:  :Hi:

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> Enikyu thoni... Rahmante eethengilum aayirikyum ennu.. atha chodichathu.. but reality ikkayude eetho kuuthara ringtone aanu...njan pulliyude ethengilum rahman melody aanu expect cheytathu.. Good Selection...




ente ring tone ..tu mukura

dialer tone ... tu meri dosth hai ....

----------


## saharapookal

> Ringtone :- guzarish


Good one...  :Hi:   :Hi:

----------


## saharapookal

> ente ring tone ..tu mukura
> 
> dialer tone ... tu meri dosth hai ....


Njan annu vilichapo dialer tone copy cheyyanam ennnu karuthiyatha, apo vittu, pitte divasam vilichapo athu maati..  :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:  

Ente dialer tone... "Pular manju pol ne .. poovinte nenjil ninnorusurya naalame....."

Beautiful melody by Rahul Raj.. Sung by Sujatha and karthik.. oru 3 months athu thanne ayirunnu, pine maduthu..ipo cut cheythu

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> Njan annu vilichapo dialer tone copy cheyyanam ennnu karuthiyatha, apo vittu, pitte divasam vilichapo athu maati..   
> 
> Ente dialer tone... "Pular manju pol ne .. poovinte nenjil ninnorusurya naalame....."
> 
> Beautiful melody by Rahul Raj.. Sung by Sujatha and karthik.. oru 3 months athu thanne ayirunnu, pine maduthu..ipo cut cheythu




njan ettavum kooduthal divasam ittirunnathu meherbaan aanennu thonnunnu

----------


## Krrish

> Njan annu vilichapo dialer tone copy cheyyanam ennnu karuthiyatha, apo vittu, pitte divasam vilichapo athu maati..   
> 
> Ente dialer tone... "Pular manju pol ne .. poovinte nenjil ninnorusurya naalame....."
> 
> Beautiful melody by Rahul Raj.. Sung by Sujatha and karthik.. oru 3 months athu thanne ayirunnu, pine maduthu..ipo cut cheythu


Ente Dialer tonum,Ringtonum Guzarish aanu.....

----------


## Casanova

> njan ettavum kooduthal divasam ittirunnathu meherbaan aanennu thonnunnu


njn nattil vachu vilichappozhokke atharnnu :Biggrin:

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> njn nattil vachu vilichappozhokke atharnnu





yes...mayil audio vannu ..annu muthal athaarnnu ....pinne maattunnathu 1-2 months munne aarnnu

----------


## Binoy

> Ringtone :- guzarish


Same pinch :Hi:

----------


## Casanova

> Same pinch


njn dubail vannappo nammalum same pinch aarnnu-Nenjukkul peythidum :Biggrin:

----------


## Binoy

> njn dubail vannappo nammalum same pinch aarnnu-Nenjukkul peythidum


 :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## Jenny

Eniku New Phone Kitti .... HTCCCCCCC Fuze!!! wHooo ...Hoooooooooo

----------


## 1023059

:Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## MALABARI

now my ring tone is..kabhi kabhi mere dil me,,khayal aathaheee  :Cool:

----------


## saharapookal

> Eniku New Phone Kitti .... HTCCCCCCC Fuze!!! wHooo ...Hoooooooooo


Meera chechi.. athinte padam onnitte.............

----------


## jaseer

> now my ring tone is..kabhi kabhi mere dil me,,khayal aathaheee


 
Areyaa aa  karutha karikkatapolirikkunna Angola -kkariye aano   :Biggrin:  :Biggrin:

----------


## xyz

cam phone use cheyyan pattathond njan jaambavaan kaalathe oru phonilottu maari..  :Embarassed:

----------


## samsha22

ente ippolathe ring tone "hum tum"padathile instrumental bit aanu..
pakshe njan sthiram vekkarullath Alai Payutheyile "Pachai nirame " songinte thudakkathil ulla instrumental bit aanu...will go back to that soon...
pinne Bacardi songum (MP3) njan idakkidaku vekkarund..vere ringtones NAHI NAHI

----------


## Binoy

Ente ippozhathe ringtone, Slumdog Millionaire le "O Saya" aanu :Whistle1:

----------


## Binoy

> cam phone use cheyyan pattathond njan jaambavaan kaalathe oru phonilottu maari..


SE r Nokia ? :Whistle1:

----------


## payyan

Ente ippozhathe Cell phone Nokia N73 (music edition)

ring tone : eytho oru paattu enkaathil kelkkum ,,,,kelkkumbolellam un njaavakam thaalaatuum - enna song, eythu padathileyaannu ariyilla.

----------


## Hari Kuttan

> Ente ippozhathe ringtone, Slumdog Millionaire le "O Saya" aanu


 :salut:  :salut:  :salut:

----------


## Hari Kuttan

Ente first mobileile first ringtone Kajrareyum pinne Guru'ile aye hairatheinum ayirunnu..  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## blackcat

MINE IS N82

RING TONE : JUNE PONA JULY KAATRE (UNNALE UNNALE)


By askup at 2009-01-06

----------


## xyz

> SE r Nokia ?


randumalla.. Samsung inte oru optionsumillatha oru phone..  :Mad:

----------


## KarthikeyaN

ente ippozhathe ring tone ...behka songinte 2nd charanathinu munne olla sax piece (guzarishinte humming)


and dialer tone ...meherbaan instrumental

----------


## Binoy

> 


Caller tune : Jab Se Tere Naina....

----------


## sasi2008

*Ente set SE K750i...

Ringtone-thoovanathumbikal enna cinemayile BGM...*

----------


## KarthikeyaN

> *Ente set SE K750i...
> 
> Ringtone-thoovanathumbikal enna cinemayile BGM...*





njanum athu use cheyyunnundu ... contact ringtone aanennu maathram  :Wub:

----------


## Binoy

> njanum athu use cheyyunnundu ... contact ringtone aanennu maathram





> *Ente set SE K750i...
> 
> Ringtone-thoovanathumbikal enna cinemayile BGM...*


Aarenkilum athonnu PM cheyyamo :Very Happy:

----------


## Hari Kuttan

> Caller tune : Jab Se Tere Naina....


Edhu Sawariyayilethatho.. Guzarish aayirunnille ninte previous tone?

----------


## Binoy

> Edhu Sawariyayilethatho.. Guzarish aayirunnille ninte previous tone?


Yes, Saawariya thanne... Guzarish alla....
Prev : *Kabhi Kabhi Aditi*, athinu mumbu *Jashne Bahaara*....

----------


## ~ BILLA ~

*MOTOSLVR L9* 
*Ring tone -* NirvAna Shatakam 
Wall paper - from movie 300 .

----------


## Jeff

Ente Nokia 1100
Nokia ring tone

----------


## Appukuttan

My...

Nokia 6233 



Ringtone:Athinte Correct name onnum Ariyailla 
Ithanu Sambhavam.....
My Ring tone... :Whistle1:

----------


## Saroj Kumar

My phone E51. Ringtone Miniature. E51inte koode varunnatha.

----------


## S.K

Entethu ippozhum pazhaya 6230i thanne....
Ringtone...Oru pidi avilumaayi ennthinte music...

----------


## Jenny

> Meera chechi.. athinte padam onnitte.............


sorry .. njaan ippola ithu kande.
ithaa  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jeff

> sorry .. njaan ippola ithu kande.
> ithaa


AT&T aanalle?  :Very Happy:   Att - Att free aanallo  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jenny

> AT&T aanalle?   Att - Att free aanallo


yea ... t mobile aayirunnu ...  ippol maatti! 
Jeff-ine at & t aano? :rabbit:

----------


## Jeff

> yea ... t mobile aayirunnu ...  ippol maatti! 
> Jeff-ine at & t aano?


Athe Athe  :Very Happy:

----------


## Jenny

> Athe Athe


njaan vilikkam!  :pirat:

----------


## Thakkudu

Ente phone Sony Erisccon P990i

Ringtone - Aashiqui enna filmile Dheere Dheere se enna song thudangunna music...........

----------


## critic

My ring tone presently is Tujh Mein Rab Dikhta Hain from Rab Ne. Keeps changing as I find a new fav song.

----------


## sethuramaiyer

current ringtone-yo bigB yo bigB

----------


## nettooran

reshma vikaaraveshathode ghhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa ennu parayunna ring tone undu ..aavasyamullavar pm iduka... :Very Happy:

----------


## Niranjan

Ente Kalbile........... :Very Happy:

----------


## guru

*ente puthiya ringtune.........bhramarathile .

anarakkanayude strating...."tim ti..ti..tim..tim..tim.
                                         tim ti..ti..tim..tim..tim".....*

----------


## xyz

nea ithevidunnu pokkiyeda? ea thread kke copy paste aayi vere pala sthalangalilum karangi nadakkunnundennu kettu..  :Laugh:

----------


## xyz

Nummakkippol camerayumilla musicumillatha oru phone..  :Embarassed:

----------


## moovybuf

mine - 20th century... .. :Sailor: 

anither one for wife... pettennu manassilavan..

----------


## Thakkudu

ente ringtone oru urdu song anu.....Labpe aathi hai  by Allaba Iqbal..

----------


## guru

> nea ithevidunnu pokkiyeda? ea thread kke copy paste aayi vere pala sthalangalilum karangi nadakkunnundennu kettu..


xyz ennadichu search cheythu pidichu.....vere sthalatho..?

----------


## guru

> mine - 20th century... ..
> 
> anither one for wife... pettennu manassilavan..


 :Ok:  :Ok: ............

----------


## Shankar Das

> Nummakkippol camerayumilla musicumillatha oru phone..


sambathika mandhyam karanamano..??? :Sailor:

----------


## guru

> Nummakkippol camerayumilla musicumillatha oru phone..


ethu pati kocheduthu thalli potichaa...? ente mobile anyaya rasama....mothm 1.5 mb memmory undu...cheeirya KB memory ulla sound clippukal ittu thakarkum...enikippozhum manassilakuthathu ee setinu enthinanu blutooth koduthathennu.. :bounce:

----------


## Thakkudu

> sambathika mandhyam karanamano..???


machaa vittu pidichekku....ithu balya pulliyanu...sambathika mandhyam onnum angerkku eshoollaaa... :Happy:

----------


## xyz

> sambathika mandhyam karanamano..???


athonnumalla.. work placil use cheyyaan pattilla..  :Sad: 
athondu thanne undaayirunna phone nephew nu koduthu..

----------


## Shankar Das

> machaa vittu pidichekku....ithu balya pulliyanu...sambathika mandhyam onnum angerkku eshoollaaa...


vedanikkunna kodeeswaran analle........ :Wink:

----------


## guru

> ente ringtone oru urdu song anu.....Labpe aathi hai  by Allaba Iqbal..


malayalam ringtunittu nadakada..hindikkaraaa...... :Sailor:

----------


## Krrish

*Njan ente Cellphone maati..... Ippol Sony Ericsson W705.... Newyorkile Tune jo naa kaha Video aanu ippozhathe Ringtone....*

----------


## guru

> *Njan ente Cellphone maati..... Ippol Sony Ericsson W705.... Newyorkile Tune jo naa kaha Video aanu ippozhathe Ringtone....*


hindhikkaru.....

----------


## Lakkooran

Numma Caller Tune maatti.....

----------


## Krrish

> hindhikkaru.....


Kya????????  :Cool2:

----------


## moovybuf

hindikkaru nammade rongtone idaathathu kondu njaan aa paripaadi nirthi.. only mal ring tones for the time being

----------


## xyz

> machaa vittu pidichekku....ithu balya pulliyanu...sambathika mandhyam onnum angerkku eshoollaaa...


odedaaaaaaaaaaaa  :Chairhit:

----------


## Krrish

> hindikkaru nammade rongtone idaathathu kondu njaan aa paripaadi nirthi.. only mal ring tones for the time being


Ente Caller Tune _Pavizhamalli poothu..._ enna paatu aanu frm Sanmanasu ullavarku......

----------


## guru

> Kya ????????


there vaadha... :Sailor:

----------


## Thakkudu

> vedanikkunna kodeeswaran analle........


athu thanne sambhavam.. :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## guru

> hindikkaru nammade rongtone idaathathu kondu njaan aa paripaadi nirthi.. only mal ring tones for the time being


*athaanu.......* :Welcome:

----------


## Thakkudu

> malayalam ringtunittu nadakada..hindikkaraaa......


ithu film song onnum alla..kuttikalude oru pattu...enikku nalla ishtamayi ,,kurachu kazhinhu mattanam...

----------


## Krrish

> there vaadha...


Malayalam RT idaam.... :Welcome:

----------


## guru

> ithu film song onnum alla..kuttikalude oru pattu...enikku nalla ishtamayi ,,kurachu kazhinhu mattanam...


njan malayalathile thanne arudeyum kayilillatha ringtunukal swayam create cheythedukukayanu,

1. munamura-( njan publish cheythu)
2.HHN john honayi entrance music ( publish cheythu)
2. babakalyani-(publish cheythu)

3. chanakyan- ente kayyilundu...

4. ippo bhramaram...

----------


## Krrish

> njan malayalathile thanne arudeyum kayilillatha ringtunukal swayam create cheythedukukayanu,
> 
> 1. munamura-( njan publish cheythu)
> 2.HHN john honayi entrance music ( publish cheythu)
> 2. babakalyani-(publish cheythu)
> 
> 3. chanakyan- ente kayyilundu...
> 
> 4. ippo bhramaram...


3um ayach tharamo anna...... Link.....

----------


## nettooran

pennungal rathimoorchayode aaah ennu ochayundakkunna oru ringtone oru reshma shakeela movieyil ninnu sanghadippikan sramikkukayaanu...pakshe odukkateh backgorund music...

----------


## Shankar Das

> njan malayalathile thanne arudeyum kayilillatha ringtunukal swayam create cheythedukukayanu,
> 
> 1. munamura-( njan publish cheythu)
> 2.HHN john honayi entrance music ( publish cheythu)
> 2. babakalyani-(publish cheythu)
> 
> 3. chanakyan- ente kayyilundu...
> 
> 4. ippo bhramaram...



rasathanthrathil lalettante itroduction music RTku pattiyatha....

----------


## guru

nerathe ente oru ringtune thread undaayirunnu......

http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...alluphone.html

ithil links onnum ippo work allenu thonunnu........athukondu aarum kuthipokkenda..

----------


## lodestar

My Handset is Nokia N79

Ringtone is Sagar Alias Jacky Title By Gopi Sunder

----------


## Krrish

> nerathe ente oru ringtune thread undaayirunnu......
> 
> http://www.forumkeralam.com/malayala...alluphone.html
> 
> ithil links onnum ippo work allenu thonunnu........athukondu aarum kuthipokkenda..


Not Working..... Onn upload cheythu thaa anna... ee 4 ennam mathi..

----------


## guru

> My Handset is Nokia N79
> 
> Ringtone is Sagar Alias Jacky Title By Gopi Sunder


*
hmm........kollam..............*

----------


## guru

> Not Working..... Onn upload cheythu thaa anna... ee 4 ennam mathi..


etha...?
1 month kalavadhiye ulloo...aarkengilum uploading site premium account undo...?

----------


## Krrish

*Ente Phone....*

----------


## guru

> *Ente Phone....*


*thalle puli.........*

----------


## Krrish

> etha...?
> 1 month kalavadhiye ulloo...aarkengilum uploading site premium account undo...?


*Onnum illenkilum aa John honaayi mathram mathi......*

----------


## xyz

> *Ente Phone....*


I would like to have one.. but helpless...  :Wallbash:

----------


## guru

> *Onnum illenkilum aa John honaayi mathram mathi......*


*rathri idaam.ippo onnu purathu poyittu varaam......*

----------


## SadumoN

handset: Nokia N70. Currently browzing using this phone. 
 :Cool2: 
Ringtone: the music in the middle portion of the song 'mundinam paartheney' from vaaranam aayiram.

----------


## guru

listen plz..
john honayi dialogue with musiq veno atho..musiq onlyo...?

----------


## Krrish

> listen plz..
> john honayi dialogue with musiq veno atho..musiq onlyo...?


Music only mathi......

----------


## guru

> Music only mathi......


wait cheyyane....

----------


## Krrish

> wait cheyyane....


Waiting..............  :Welcome:

----------


## guru

2 mathum edit cheythappo clarity poyi ketto...

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download john honayi.mp3

----------


## Krrish

> 2 mathum edit cheythappo clarity poyi ketto...
> 
> 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download john honayi.mp3


No problems.. thanx bhai..

----------


## MALABARI

N70  :cheers:

----------


## xyz

> N70


 :puker:   :puker:

----------


## MALABARI

> 


 se  :pukel:   :pukel:   :pukel:  oru kunavum illatha oru se

----------


## guru

> 


 :Laughing: ..................

----------


## kiroo

*SE.....w910i---
tone...ghajini...kaise mujhe*

----------


## HighnesS

Apple iphone.......
ringtone athile default entho onnu.......

----------


## Ace of Spades

Nokia E71
Current ringtone is an in-built ringtone called "Marbles.aac"

----------


## Niranjan

Sony W-595

----------


## MALABARI

> Sony W-595


 blaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

----------


## MALABARI

ente ippozthe ringing tone..june ponal july katree..kanparthaal kathal katreee  :cheers:

----------


## Thakkudu

> listen plz..
> john honayi dialogue with musiq veno atho..musiq onlyo...?


enikkum venam guru...musiq onlyl...pm idu........

----------


## Thakkudu

> 2 mathum edit cheythappo clarity poyi ketto...
> 
> 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download john honayi.mp3


thanks guru.........

----------


## Thakkudu

> I would like to have one.. but helpless...


SE maduthu ..ithu vare SE aayirunnu adhikavum use cheythathu..ini nvanguvanel Nokia thanne...Wifi upayikikkanel Nokia thanne venam........

----------


## Vaishnav

N82...ringtone now john honayi created by guru. thanks guru!!!

----------


## kiroo

> Sony W-595


ithenganundu..?

njan ithaakuunnathine kurichu aalochana undu...

----------


## Niranjan

> ithenganundu..?
> 
> njan ithaakuunnathine kurichu aalochana undu...


Good..very good ennu thanne parayam

----------


## pavamdoha

SE - 800I Personal phone

SE - 750 I (I like this phone very much).....pudiyadu edu vangiyalum evan ente kayyil undavum) - Personal..used for music

Nokia - 5320 - Official

----------


## blackcat

*NOKIA - N82

R/T: Thiruda Thiruda "Thee..Thee...."
*

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

*Sony Ericsson w500i
Ring tone: Malgudi days theme music*

----------


## Shivettan

njan oru puthiya mobile vangi.dual sim idunnathu..karbonn... kazhinja divasam mathrubhumiyil ful page ad undayurnnu..athu kandu vangiyatha....
ithuvare randu sim um wokr cheyunnundu....
enthakumo entho....  :Confused:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> njan oru puthiya mobile vangi.dual sim idunnathu..karbonn... kazhinja divasam mathrubhumiyil ful page ad undayurnnu..athu kandu vangiyatha....
> ithuvare randu sim um wokr cheyunnundu....
> enthakumo entho....


*arum chidichillallo
chumma vannu veembu parayukaya
avante oru mopheelu* :bounce:

----------


## Shivettan

> *arum chidichillallo
> chumma vannu veembu parayukaya
> avante oru mopheelu*


ningalu valiya varthamanamonnum parayanda....

kazhinja divasam nammal kandapo ningalude ring tone t rajender nte aathaadee ammaadee enna song aayrunnallo... vallavan cinemayile..
ipo oru malgudi days....puluvan....  :Mad: :

 :Taz:

----------


## sethuramaiyer

SE K550i. 
Ringtone-yo bigb

----------


## Day Dreamer

Mine Nokia 5300 Express Music
Ringtone: Guitar of some English song "Be With Me"

----------


## veecee

*ippol use cheyyunathu* *nokia N95 8GB*
*next month edukkan plan cheyyunathu* 
*Nokia N97*
*RING TONE- mostly in silent mode*

----------


## Lakkooran

Vikara Naukayumayi......

----------


## Thakkudu

> *arum chidichillallo
> chumma vannu veembu parayukaya
> avante oru mopheelu*


shivettan   :Taunt:  :Taunt:

----------


## HighnesS

> *ippol use cheyyunathu* *nokia N95 8GB*
> *next month edukkan plan cheyyunathu* 
> *Nokia N97*
> *RING TONE- mostly in silent mode*


appol upgrade cheytho??????
njan oru i year munpu use cheythirunnu N95..... :Happy:

----------


## Ashokraj

> *ippol use cheyyunathu* *nokia N95 8GB*
> *next month edukkan plan cheyyunathu* 
> *Nokia N97*
> *RING TONE- mostly in silent mode*


E seriesinte oru kidilan sadhanam irangiyitundallo E97...adheduthoode

----------


## nasrani

Ente nokia N73
Ring tone: Backstreet boys

----------


## Krrish

> SE K550i. 
> Ringtone-yo bigb


SE Rockzzzzzzzzzzz  :Welcome:

----------


## Thakkudu

> SE Rockzzzzzzzzzzz


SE rockunnokke undu...pakshe VOIP applicationsite karyam vannappozhanu athinte drawbacks sharikkum manassilayathu........... :Huh:  :Huh:

----------


## Krrish

> SE rockunnokke undu...pakshe VOIP applicationsite karyam vannappozhanu athinte drawbacks sharikkum manassilayathu...........


VOIP..... Woh kya hota hain????  :Huh:   :Thinking:

----------


## guru

> VOIP..... Woh kya hota hain????


are..krish... mera john honayi kaisa heyy......?

----------


## Thakkudu

> VOIP..... Woh kya hota hain????


VOIP Over wifi onnum ee pandarathil supportunnilla...ottu mikka clientsum nokiyayude appln mathrame ulloo

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> ningalu valiya varthamanamonnum parayanda....
> 
> kazhinja divasam nammal kandapo ningalude ring tone t rajender nte aathaadee ammaadee enna song aayrunnallo... vallavan cinemayile..
> ipo oru malgudi days....puluvan.... :


*Puluvan aranennu FK muzhuvan ariyameda...
Ninte ringtone entha nee parayathe...
athu Lalettante bhramarathile annarakkann alley....
*

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> Vikara Naukayumayi......


*Ringtone chodikkumbol hello tune anodo vannu paryunnathu* :Dirol:

----------


## Krrish

> are..krish... mera john honayi kaisa heyy......?


Super hain.... Mera Ringtone woh hain ab....

----------


## Thakkudu

> *Ringtone chodikkumbol hello tune anodo vannu paryunnathu*


annan muttu kalippil anallo..lakkoonem shivanem eduthittu cheetha parayuvanallo........ :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## guru

motham 9 peru aa ringtune dwnld cheythu..arokkeyanennu parayana.... :Dirol:

----------


## Shivettan

> *Puluvan aranennu FK muzhuvan ariyameda...
> Ninte ringtone entha nee parayathe...
> athu Lalettante bhramarathile annarakkann alley....
> *


ariyamallo...apo pinne njan matram iyale puluvan ennu vilichal entha kuzhappam...  :Twisted Evil: 

ente ring tone athonnumalla... eneke ring tone illa....full time silent mode aayrikum...

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> annan muttu kalippil anallo..lakkoonem shivanem eduthittu cheetha parayuvanallo........


*innu randineyum njan mappas adikkum
Bangalore mafia ini ente adheenathiyil varuthum* :Wink:

----------


## Shivettan

> annan muttu kalippil anallo..lakkoonem shivanem eduthittu cheetha parayuvanallo........


innu pulli medichu koottum.... njanum oru ankathinu ready aayi kazhinju...chorakkali enekum puthari alla....  :Gunsmilie:

----------


## Thakkudu

> motham 9 peru aa ringtune dwnld cheythu..arokkeyanennu parayana....


njan downlodi....avide thanksum paranhirunnu.... :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:

----------


## Thakkudu

> *innu randineyum njan mappas adikkum
> Bangalore mafia ini ente adheenathiyil varuthum*


Shivan mappas...lakku mappas......... :Sailor:  :Sailor:

----------


## Krrish

> motham 9 peru aa ringtune dwnld cheythu..arokkeyanennu parayana....


athil oraal ee njan thanneyaa.......

----------


## Shivettan

> motham 9 peru aa ringtune dwnld cheythu..arokkeyanennu parayana....


enekum download link tharamo....

----------


## Thakkudu

> innu pulli medichu koottum.... njanum oru ankathinu ready aayi kazhinju...chorakkali enekum puthari alla....


 :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  ningal thammil thallu..blore mafiayude control ini merit ettadukkum.......

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> ariyamallo...*apo pinne njan matram iyale puluvan ennu* vilichal entha kuzhappam... 
> 
> ente ring tone athonnumalla... eneke ring tone illa....full time silent mode aayrikum...


*Athentha njan matram
vere arokkeya viliche?
 para* :Huh: 
Pinne pathirathrikku kakkan kayarumbol aalu koodathirikkanano silent akkunney full time

----------


## Shivettan

> *Athentha njan matram
> vere arokkeya viliche?
>  para*
> Pinne pathirathrikku kakkan kayarumbol aalu koodathirikkanano silent akkunney full time


kochucherkkan harikuttan muthal padu kilavan thakkudu vare ningal puluvan aanenna parayunne.... 
puli adichu koottumbo aalochikanamayrunnu....  :bounce: 

silent aakkki idunnatha puthiya trend....  :Dirol:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> innu pulli medichu koottum.... njanum oru ankathinu ready aayi kazhinju...*chorakkali* enekum puthari alla....


*Sheshamenthundu kayyil...
Purichayil tudangi lakkovil athi nilkkunna pazhaya kannada adavo?
atho kothukine konna chorayil kulikkunna ninte aa pazhaya Kochi adavo..
Karnane totpikkan ninakku avilla makkale aavilla*
*madangi po..
illel nee mudanthiye pokuuuuu*

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> kochucherkkan harikuttan muthal padu kilavan thakkudu vare ningal puluvan aanenna parayunne.... 
> puli adichu koottumbo aalochikanamayrunnu.... 
> 
> silent aakkki idunnatha puthiya trend....


*Nee ira porallo unniii
evide pathinettu kalarikkasaan Lakkooran*

----------


## Shivettan

> *Nee ira porallo unniii
> evide pathinettu kalarikkasaan Lakkooran*


lakkooran uncle retired hurt aanu....njanaa ippo quotation pidikunnathu.... 

btb ....ethu hospital aanu ishtam?
athu paranjittu thudangam ankam...ente oru style athaa...aa hospitalil thanne iraye admit cheyum...after ankam....  :Dirol:

----------


## Thakkudu

> kochucherkkan harikuttan muthal padu kilavan thakkudu vare ningal puluvan aanenna parayunne.... 
> puli adichu koottumbo aalochikanamayrunnu.... 
> 
> silent aakkki idunnatha puthiya trend....


odedaaa      :Chairhit:  :Chairhit:  :Chairhit:  :Chairhit:  :Chairhit:

----------


## Shivettan

> *Sheshamenthundu kayyil...
> Purichayil tudangi lakkovil athi nilkkunna pazhaya kannada adavo?
> atho kothukine konna chorayil kulikkunna ninte aa pazhaya Kochi adavo..
> Karnane totpikkan ninakku avilla makkale aavilla*
> *madangi po..
> illel nee mudanthiye pokuuuuu*


dialog kazhinju rest eduthittu ankathinu time aakumbo vilichal mathi..njan ivide okke thanne kanum....  :Boredom: 

sooryam asthamikunnathinu munne venamennu matram,...

----------


## Thakkudu

> dialog kazhinju rest eduthittu ankathinu time aakumbo vilichal mathi..njan ivide okke thanne kanum.... 
> 
> sooryam asthamikunnathinu munne venamennu matram,...


athentha ingakku Night Blindness undaa........ :Huh:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> lakkooran uncle retired hurt aanu....njanaa ippo quotation pidikunnathu.... 
> 
> btb ....ethu hospital aanu ishtam?
> athu paranjittu thudangam ankam...ente oru style athaa...aa hospitalil thanne iraye admit cheyum...after ankam....


*Enthey...
thala pidichu glassil oridi..
Nee ara nickerum ittu PVRil Harrypotter kanan poyappo aa scene vittatha nammalu
Ninte Lakkooran Unclenodu chodichal paranju tarum*

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> athentha ingakku Night Blindness undaa........


*Avanu prayadhikyathinte prasnam
Vellezhuthu tudangi*

----------


## Thakkudu

> *Enthey...
> thala pidichu glassil oridi..
> Nee ara nickerum ittu PVRil Harrypotter kanan poyappo aa scene vittatha nammalu
> Ninte Lakkooran Unclenodu chodichal paranju tarum*


shivetta vandi vittekku............. :Sailor:

----------


## siyadsalah

Kollallooo eee thread...ippola kandathu....

I have 2 mobiles,

Nokia N81 (8 GB) & Nokia E66

bcoz 2 network operators are here in UAE and i got the same number for both networks.

1. ETISALAT :- 050 3124301
2. DU           :- 055 3124301


Ithinteyokey features okey ellarkum ariyamennu karuthunnu.

N81 music & video functions aanu kooduthal pradhanyam.
E66 kooduthalum Office related softwares & applications aanu.

cntd.

----------


## Shivettan

> athentha ingakku Night Blindness undaa........


ayyee....mood out ayi....ningalkku kairali ariyillalle...nhaa athinteyaa...
kalari vidagdanmar sooryasthamayam kazhinjal ankathinu irangilla hey...  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## Shivettan

> *Enthey...
> thala pidichu glassil oridi..
> Nee ara nickerum ittu PVRil Harrypotter kanan poyappo aa scene vittatha nammalu
> Ninte Lakkooran Unclenodu chodichal paranju tarum*


uncle nodu njan chodichu....nammude kudumbathinu opru anthass undu...so ningalodu ankam nadathanda ennu paranju....  :Sailor: 

ningal postal vazhi kalari padichathanathraathre....  :Confused:

----------


## Thakkudu

> ayyee....mood out ayi....ningalkku kairali ariyillalle...nhaa athinteyaa...
> kalari vidagdanmar sooryasthamayam kazhinjal ankathinu irangilla hey...


 :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  :Huh:  enikkatharinhoodarunnu.....

----------


## Lakkooran

Arade ivide Thacholi Shivan chekavanethihire vaal ongiyathu....
Avanate thala ee mannil kidannu urulum

----------


## Krrish

Ente oru cheriya attempt...... Rasathantram Ringtone..... Padathil ninn cut cheythathu aanu.... So chila idath mattu sounds kelkaam....  :Biggrin: 

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download RTM Tone.mp3

----------


## Ashokraj

> athentha ingakku Night Blindness undaa........


 ha ha ha ha  :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> Arade ivide *Thacholi Shivan chekavanethihire* vaal ongiyathu....
> Avanate thala ee mannil kidannu urulum


* Ellavarum odi vaayo......*
*Shivettane Lakkooran theri vilichey.........* :Wink:  :Wink:

----------


## veecee

> * Ellavarum odi vaayo......*
> *Shivettane Lakkooran theri vilichey.........*


  :Taunt:  
ivide mudinja gomedy anallo

----------


## Aromal

> *ippol use cheyyunathu* *nokia N95 8GB*
> *next month edukkan plan cheyyunathu* 
> *Nokia N97*
> *RING TONE- mostly in silent mode*


 :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:

----------


## veecee

> 


 manasilayi..... :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:

----------


## Ashokraj

> manasilayi.....


enikkithupole oraniyan illathayallo

----------


## Karnan Mahadevan

> enikkithupole oraniyan illathayallo


 *Aa thulli chattathinte karyam manassilayo*
*puthiya cell aniyan vangumpol pazhayathu chettanu kodukkum ennu*
*allelum pavam mashu.....*
*ee  veeceee chettan dushtana....* :Sailor:

----------


## veecee

> *Aa thulli chattathinte karyam manassilayo*
> *puthiya cell aniyan vangumpol pazhayathu chettanu kodukkum ennu*
> *allelum pavam mashu.....*
> *ee veeceee chettan dushtana....*


 angane ayirunno....
njan putiyathu pulliku kodukanam ennu karutiyata, pullik pazhayathu mathiyenkil athu koduthekam  :Read:

----------


## Aromal

> angane ayirunno....
> njan putiyathu pulliku kodukanam ennu karutiyata, pullik pazhayathu mathiyenkil athu koduthekam


 :Essen:  :Essen:  :Essen:  :Essen:

----------


## guru

> enekum download link tharamo....


ividititundu....... :Sailor: check previous pages......

----------


## Shivettan

> ividititundu.......check previous pages......


onnu PM idu guru....  :Sailor:

----------


## guru

> Ente oru cheriya attempt...... Rasathantram Ringtone..... Padathil ninn cut cheythathu aanu.... So chila idath mattu sounds kelkaam.... 
> 
> 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download RTM Tone.mp3


thaankz..da..krissh......ringtone idanamenkil volume koottanam, mp3 doctoro, sound forgo illenkil  onlinayittu volume koottam.... vloud

----------


## Rachu

My set is SAMSUNG SGH-G600

Ring Tone: Trrringg.... Trringgg......  :Tt2:

----------


## Jenny

> Ring Tone: Trrringg.... Trringgg......


entethum ...  :Laugh:

----------


## kiroo

*ring tone...newyork..junoon starting..!!!
*

----------


## Aromal

> My set is SAMSUNG SGH-G600
> 
> Ring Tone: Trrringg.... Trringgg......


ring back tone kollam....

nalla song....

eathu movieyileya..

----------


## JIGSAW

Specifications:


GENERAL:	2G Network	GSM 850 / 900 / 1800 / 1900

ANNOUNCED:	2007, July

STATUS:	Available

SIZE:	Dimensions	101 x 47.8 x 14.9 mm

WEIGHT:	104 g

DISPLAY:	Type	TFT, 16M colors

SCREEN SIZE:	240 x 320 pixels, 2.2 inches

SOUND:	Alert types	Vibration; Downloadable polyphonic, MP3 ringtones

SPEAKERPHONE:	Yes

MEMORY:	Phonebook	1000 entries

CALL RECORDS:	30 dialed, 30 received, 30 missed calls

INTERNAL MEMORY:	55 MB

CARD SLOT:	microSD (TransFlash)

DATA:	GPRS	Class 10 (4+1/3+2 slots), 32 - 48 kbps

HSCSD:	No

EDGE:	Class 10, 236.8 kbps

3G:	No

WLAN:	No

BLUETOOTH:	Yes, v2.0 with A2DP

INFRARED PORT:	No

USB:	Yes, v2.0

CAMERA:	Primary	5 MP, 2592х1944 pixels, autofocus, LED flash

FEATURES:	Image stabilization
VIDEO:	Yes, VGA@15fps
SECONDARY:	No

FEATURES:  Messaging	SMS, MMS, Email

BROWSER: WAP 2.0/xHTML, HTML(NetFront v3.4)

RADIO:	Stereo FM radio

GAMES:	Yes + downloadable

COLOURE:	Black

GPS:	No

JAVA:	 Yes, MIDP 2.0



- MP3/AAC/AAC+/e-AAC+/WMA player
- T9
- Bluetooth printing
- Document viewer (Word, Excel, PowerPoint, PDF)
- Voice memo
- TV-out



BATTERY:	 Standard battery, Li-Ion 880 mAh

STAND-BY:         Up to 300 h

TALK TIME: 	Up to 3 h 30 min

----------


## kiroo

*LG cookie touch screen ullathu..aarenkilum upayogikkunnundo?

9.5 k aanu villa....full touch screen options ullathaanu..

ithu kollaamo?

aarenkilum afiprayam parayoo....
*

----------


## guru

ee touch screen bore aanu.....browsinginu komma ennu thonunnu...

----------


## kiroo

> ee touch screen bore aanu.....browsinginu *komma* ennu thonunnu...


*
??????????????????*

----------


## guru

> *
> ??????????????????*


kollam ennadichatha.... :Laugh: ..najn ee type cheythittu thirinju nokkathilla.....

----------


## kiroo

> kollam ennadichatha......najn ee type cheythittu thirinju nokkathilla.....


 :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:   :Doh:

----------


## Rachu

> ring back tone kollam....
> 
> nalla song....
> 
> eathu movieyileya..


 Hello Mr. Wrong Number...  :Order:

----------


## Rachu

@Jigsaw... ithanne sadanam...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Rachu

> kollam ennadichatha......najn ee type cheythittu thirinju nokkathilla.....


Type cheythittu enthina thirinju nokkunne?? type cheydadu nokkiyaal pore....  :Headbonk: 
Njan...  :cheers:

----------


## kiroo

> Type cheythittu enthina thirinju nokkunne?? type cheydadu nokkiyaal pore.... 
> Njan...


 :2guns:   :2guns:   :2guns: 
 :Doh:

----------


## guru

> Type cheythittu enthina thirinju nokkunne?? type cheydadu nokkiyaal pore.... 
> *Njan...*


 :Scooter: .......................

----------


## Rachu

:Gathering: ...............

----------


## Aromal

> Hello Mr. Wrong Number...


 :study:  :study:  :study:  :study:  :study:

----------


## veecee

*
angane njanum swanthamakki oru nokia N97
kalippu phone thanne..* :Yahoo:  :Yahoo:

----------


## S.K

Njan 6230i yil ninnum 6260slidilekku maari...
Vilayum kuravu, ennal ellavidha facilitiesum undu thaanum....pinne kaipidiyil othungunna model. Nokia United Arab Emirates - Nokia 6260 slide - Products

----------


## Aromal

> *
> angane njanum swanthamakki oru nokia N97
> kalippu phone thanne..*


photom koode undel idu...

enthokkeya facilities

----------


## guru

> *
> angane njanum swanthamakki oru nokia N97
> kalippu phone thanne..*


 :Liar: .....................

----------


## veecee

> photom koode undel idu...
> 
> enthokkeya facilities





> .....................


*32GB storage capacity
touch screen etc etc...*
Best Deals Mobile: Nokia N97 Black - A Handset Lashed with All Fantastic Features and Functions
Device Detail

----------


## guru

> *32GB storage capacity
> touch screen etc etc...*
> Best Deals Mobile: Nokia N97 Black - A Handset Lashed with All Fantastic Features and Functions
> Device Detail


browsing kidkkayittu cheyyamenu thonnnu..angneyenkil padam kaanumbol live review idam......

----------


## veecee

> browsing kidkkayittu cheyyamenu thonnnu..angneyenkil padam kaanumbol live review idam......


yes, sarikum oru mini computer thanne...
nattil ithinte vila enthanavo....

----------


## Aromal

> yes, sarikum oru mini computer thanne...
> nattil ithinte vila enthanavo....


avide entha vila....

----------


## guru

> yes, sarikum oru mini computer thanne...
> nattil ithinte vila enthanavo....


orennam medichu ninte annanu ayachukoduakda veece....... :Laugh:  :Laugh:

----------


## veecee

> avide entha vila....


comes around 400 pounds....

----------


## veecee

> orennam medichu ninte annanu ayachukoduakda veece.......


kelkunnilla....
kelkunnilla..... hello.... hello.... :Laugh:

----------


## guru

> kelkunnilla....
> kelkunnilla..... hello.... hello....


pershyenu varumbozheeeee,,,, N97..N97........ :Laugh:

----------


## veecee

> pershyenu varumbozheeeee,,,, N97..N97........


hello..... hello....
onnum kelkunnilla....
ochathil parayu.... hello.... :Laugh:

----------


## guru

> hello..... hello....
> onnum kelkunnilla....
> ochathil parayu.... hello....


maash.... :Gathering: ........

----------


## veecee

> maash............


:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## Aromal

> maash............


veecee  :2guns:  :2guns:  :2guns:  :2guns:

----------


## guru

:Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu:  :Ennekollu: .................................

----------


## Balram

> *
> angane njanum swanthamakki oru nokia N97
> kalippu phone thanne..*



 :Beee:   :Beee:   :Beee:

----------


## guru

> 


iyalu pandu nattinu medichondupoya 501 rs reliance avide work ayilla alle... :Laugh:

----------


## Balram

> iyalu pandu nattinu medichondupoya 501 rs reliance avide work ayilla alle...



FK il Adhya N97 vangiyadhu njan aayerunnu... eppo Veece nte kail vare N97 undennu parayumbo adhinte resale value ethra mathram kuranju kaanum...  :Doh:

----------


## guru

> FK il *Adhya N97* vangiyadhu njan aayerunnu... eppo Veece nte kail vare N97 undennu parayumbo adhinte resale value ethra mathram kuranju kaanum...


veece vangichathu *puthiya N97* aanu.. :Doh: ........

----------


## Balram

> veece vangichathu *puthiya N97* aanu..........



pinne njan vangiyadhu puthiyadhalle..  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## guru

> pinne njan vangiyadhu puthiyadhalle..


*nee vangichathu adyakaala N97 alle...*.. :Very Happy:

----------


## Balram

> *nee vangichathu adyakaala N97 alle...*..



odeda..  :Headbonk:  

N97 release aayadhu july 2009 il ah.. njan vangiyadhu um july il  :Twisted Evil:

----------


## dupe

> FK il Adhya N97 vangiyadhu njan aayerunnu... eppo Veece nte kail vare N97 undennu parayumbo adhinte resale value ethra mathram kuranju kaanum...


ee N97 athra nallathaano

----------


## Balram

> ee N97 athra nallathaano



touch screen njan vijaricha pole aayerunnilla...  :Doh:  

iPhone nulla touch aagum N97 nte enna karuthiyadhu... but edhu normal touch phones nte pole thanne aayerunnu... adhu oru letdown aayerunnu...  :Doh: 

qwerty keyboard aanu adhinte -ve ne +ve aakunnadhu...  :Rockon:

----------


## guru

> ee N97 athra nallathaano


ooo....valya gunamonum illa..kazhinja azhcha njan resale cheythu...... :Blush:

----------


## dupe

> touch screen njan vijaricha pole aayerunnilla...  
> 
> iPhone nulla touch aagum N97 nte enna karuthiyadhu... but edhu normal touch phones nte pole thanne aayerunnu... adhu oru letdown aayerunnu... 
> 
> *qwerty keyboard* aanu adhinte -ve ne +ve aakunnadhu...


ithenthaaa

----------


## Balram

> ithenthaaa


nammude computer il use cheyyunna keyboard ile keys enganeya angane.. 

like 

ASDFGHJKL:

----------


## Balram

> *
> angane njanum swanthamakki oru nokia N97
> kalippu phone thanne..*



edha colour ....  :Beee:

----------


## guru

*orennam ayachu thaa balram anna.....*. :Rockon:

----------


## Balram

> *orennam ayachu thaa balram anna.....*.



ninaku adutha palliperunalinu vaangi tharam...  :Biggrin: (big B)

----------


## MALABARI

> ninaku adutha palliperunalinu vaangi tharam... (big b)


 :-d:-d:-d:-d:-d

----------


## veecee

> odeda..  
> 
> N97 release aayadhu july 2009 il ah.. njan vangiyadhu um july il


 adyam irakkiya phoninellam entho kuzhappamundennu evideyo kettu...  :Read:

----------


## veecee

> edha colour ....


 karuppu....... :Yahoo:

----------


## kiroo

> karuppu.......


*karuppinazhaku..oh..oh..oh..* :Rockon:

----------


## Mr.President

njanoru fone vangaan theerumiahichu, currelty old se k750 aanu,
wifi, 3g okke ulla oru fone recomendation tharumo?

----------


## Aromal

> njanoru fone vangaan theerumiahichu, currelty old se k750 aanu,
> wifi, 3g okke ulla oru fone recomendation tharumo?


veecee yodu chodiykku.....

----------


## Mr.President

> veecee yodu chodiykku.....


evde veecee?!!

----------


## veecee

> evde veecee?!!


 :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:

----------


## Mr.President

veecee, helpu



> njanoru fone vangaan theerumiahichu, currelty old se k750 aanu,
> wifi, 3g okke ulla oru fone recomendation tharumo?





> veecee yodu chodiykku.....





> evde veecee?!!

----------


## veecee

> veecee, helpu


anna, ippo irangunna mikka setilum wifi and 3g ellam undu....
pinne, budjet nokki select cheytal matram mathi...
phone nte vilaye patti enik adhikam ariyilla...
coz ivide ellam contract anu, like monthly package....
so annante budjet anusarichu ethelum oru latest sony or nokia one eduthal mathi....

----------


## Mr.President

> anna, ippo irangunna mikka setilum wifi and 3g ellam undu....
> pinne, budjet nokki select cheytal matram mathi...
> phone nte vilaye patti enik adhikam ariyilla...
> coz ivide ellam contract anu, like monthly package....
> so annante budjet anusarichu ethelum oru latest sony or nokia one eduthal mathi....


budget aanu preshnam, G900 nu mathra 1000 dhsil kuravanu, something link 10000 roofa, pakkenkilu mattellam oru 15nu molilanu. ellarum koode sahayikkuvaarunnel...
oru site thudangiyalo, new fone vanganulla oru thendal site :Laugh:

----------


## pkpkumar

enikku ee ringtone venam

----------


## Tribes

> njanoru fone vangaan theerumiahichu, currelty old se k750 aanu,
> wifi, 3g okke ulla oru fone recomendation tharumo?


Check All Mobile Detiles here 

GSMArena.com - GSM phone reviews, news, opinions, votes, manuals and more... 

All Market Availabile Design ,Color & Models

----------


## kannappanunni

My Phone - Sony Erricsson w200i

Ring Tone - Kankal Irandal (for the last 1 years).

----------


## veecee

ente tone mikkapozhum vibrating alert matrame kanoo... :Silenced: 
allenkil nokia tone....

----------


## xyz

> ente tone mikkapozhum vibrating alert matrame kanoo...
> allenkil nokia tone....


sorry for that.. cash kodukkathe kittiya phonil athokke thanne dhaaraalam...  :Wink:

----------


## veecee

> sorry for that.. cash kodukkathe kittiya phonil athokke thanne dhaaraalam...


njan athe vekkarulloo enna udheshiche... :Headbonk: 
cash kodukkathe kittiyathonnummalla :Silenced:

----------


## abcdmachan

Mine is Sony Ericson K810i.
Tone- "Anuraga Vilochananayi..."

----------


## Bheeman Reghu

_My Phone - Nokia 5130 c

Tone - New Nokia Tune_

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

Nokia 5130 xpressmusic
Ringtone: 'thomasukutti vittodaaa'

----------


## Wolverine

nokia 6300......
ring tone: Pachakili muthucharam violin
hello tune: rajahamsame.........

----------


## Day Dreamer

Nokia 5300 expressmusic

Ringtone: Swapnangal Kannezhuthiya... from Bhagyadevatha

----------


## Warlord

*N73

Ringtone: Pehla Nasha...
*

----------


## Safal

Nokia 5800 xpressmusic

Tone : Kasthoori man song (violin music)

----------


## Bunny

*Phone - Nokia X3

RingTone - Nokia tune..

Dialer Tone - Boring Tring Tring..* :Gunsmilie:

----------


## kannappanunni

Sony Ericson w200i

Ring Tone - Manikkinavin Kothumbu Vallam

----------


## plk

evide chennalum njan thanne variety....

mobile:illa

ringtone:........

----------


## Johny

> evide chennalum njan thanne variety....
> 
> mobile:illa
> 
> ringtone:........


paavam payyans

----------


## Johny

mine..

nokia N 72

ring tone :marannittumenthino manasil thulumbunna(randaam bhavam)

hello tune: maasam 30 rs vech kalayan yaathoru thaalparyavumilla :Shout:

----------


## kiroo

*sony ericsson w 910i

ringtone: mungarumaleye....(mungaru male)
hello tune: thalparyamilla...*_(bcoz, ennum raavile enthenkilum kodaliyumaayi ente chief vilikkumpol valla paatum kelkkumpol kooduthal cheetha chilappol kelkendi varum)_

----------


## Harry

> *sony ericsson w 910i*
> 
> *ringtone: mungarumaleye....(mungaru male)*
> *hello tune: thalparyamilla...*_(bcoz, ennum raavile enthenkilum kodaliyumaayi ente chief vilikkumpol valla paatum kelkkumpol kooduthal cheetha chilappol kelkendi varum)_


 
nee poda themmadi (rasikan) hello tune ayi vekku  :Victory:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> nee poda themmadi (rasikan) hello tune ayi vekku


 :Gathering: thamaashakkaaran...thamaashakkaaran..

----------


## Santi

samsung omnia hd  :Death: 
ringtone illa..adika time um vibration /silent aayirikkum.... :Innocent: 
caller tune...trimm trimm.....

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> samsung omnia hd 
> ringtone illa..adika time um vibration /silent aayirikkum....
> caller tune...trimm trimm.....


ee settil ninnumano browsing?

----------


## Santi

alla..set il ninnu edakkonnu nokki...pani teernnu.......ninne okke samadichu......

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> alla..set il ninnu edakkonnu nokki...pani teernnu.......ninne okke samadichu......


computer vaangaanonnum paisayilla....ullathukondu onam pole...

----------


## Santi

> computer vaangaanonnum paisayilla....ullathukondu onam pole...


ennalum interview okke chambi key pad pani aakkanda..... :Tooth:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> ennalum interview okke chambi key pad pani aakkanda.....


keypadokke paint poyi aake oru kolamaayi... :FK ROCKZ:

----------


## kiroo

> nee poda themmadi (rasikan) hello tune ayi vekku


*nalla idea..!!!! annan ithaano vechirikkunnathu?*

----------


## kallan pavithran

> *sony ericsson w 910i
> 
> ringtone: mungarumaleye....(mungaru male)
> hello tune: thalparyamilla...*_(bcoz, ennum raavile enthenkilum kodaliyumaayi ente chief vilikkumpol valla paatum kelkkumpol kooduthal cheetha chilappol kelkendi varum)_


A nice ring tone. Njan e filmnte telugu version aya 'nilaa' yile aakashaganga enna song anu ittirunath.  ellam nalla kidilam songs allea e film il.

----------


## kallan pavithran

> computer vaangaanonnum paisayilla....ullathukondu onam pole...


Ne fk yude mobile version ano  use cheyunath. Its very comfortable.

----------


## san

Nokia N85

Ring tone: Waka waka (this time for africa) 3gp

Erekkalam Adiyusha sandhya video aayirunnu..

Hello tune: Illa..

----------


## plk

> paavam payyans


entheei johnichaa oru pucham...vendaa vendaa..njan ennengilum oru iphone medikkum..ennitu athinte pic adakkam ivide postum..nokkikoo :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:  :Rolleyes:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> Ne fk yude mobile version ano  use cheyunath. Its very comfortable.


mobilil kittunna version mobile version aanenkil athu thanne....yes enikku comfortable aanu..

----------


## kiroo

> A nice ring tone. Njan e filmnte telugu version aya 'nilaa' yile aakashaganga enna song anu ittirunath.  ellam nalla kidilam songs allea e film il.


hmm...over bahalam onnum illathe ulla thudakkathile music evide irunnalum bell adikkumpol alosarapedutthilla.... :cheers:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> mobilil kittunna version mobile version aanenkil athu thanne....yes enikku comfortable aanu..


white screen forum ano blue screen forum ano kitunnath? white is normal version. blue is mobile version. it is simple and bit more fast. blue takes less bandwidth

----------


## Harry

Sony ericson Aino

Ring tone: Pal pal har pal (Lage raho munnabai)

----------


## Sameer

inganeyum oru threado...
Sony Ericson C510

Ring tone: Wakka Wakka(this time for Africa)

----------


## Ashokraj

Ringtone : Nokiade music
Pinne ente olku : Minnaleyile ringtone  :Razz:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> Ringtone : Nokiade music
> Pinne ente olku : Minnaleyile ringtone


Oolippo ebida???? :Rolleyes:

----------


## Ashokraj

> Oolippo ebida????


angu eyaam kadalinakkare thrisooru  :Sad:

----------


## san

> inganeyum oru threado...
> Sony Ericson C510
> 
> Ring tone: Wakka Wakka(this time for Africa)


 
ente athe ring tone  :Basketball:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> white screen forum ano blue screen forum ano kitunnath? white is normal version. blue is mobile version. it is simple and bit more fast. blue takes less bandwidth


white screen.......blue screen engineya kitta?

----------


## Harry

> white screen.......blue screen engineya kitta?


 
FK browse cheythaaanu ente oru mobile pandaaramadangiyathu. K790i  :Chairhit:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> FK browse cheythaaanu ente oru mobile pandaaramadangiyathu. K790i


ithil kaaryangal smoothaa....keypadinte paint poyi enneyullu..

----------


## Harry

> ithil kaaryangal smoothaa....keypadinte paint poyi enneyullu..


ente mobilil keypad paint poyilla. joy stick naashamaayi  :rambo:

----------


## NiJiN.C.J

> ente mobilil keypad paint poyilla. joy stick naashamaayi


athaanu sony ericsonte prashnam...ente aadhyathe set w200 aayirunnu...athinte joystick eluppam keduvannu....athu marichu vittu oru LG Kp199 vaangi......pinne athum koduthu Nokia 5130 eduthu....ippo sugham sundharam..

----------


## kallan pavithran

FK site edukkumpol page nte bottom left il oru drop down option unde.

Quick style chooser:
--simple-white
--CA Serenity Green (Fluid)
--Mobile

By default "--simple-white" aarikum kidakunnath. Athaanu nammal kanunna white theme. "--Mobile" select cheythal mobile version kittum. Less bandwidth connection anenkil mobile version is apt. Pictures, Siggy, avatar oke disabled arikum. Enik mobile -il use cheyunna KBs nu anusarichanu cash pokunnath. So I prefer this in mobile over default theme.

----------


## B I L A L

Ente mobile : BlackBerry, HP Ipaq, Pinne ente evertime fav. set Motorazr....

Ringtone : Arabic music....

----------


## Rohith

> Ente mobile : BlackBerry, HP Ipaq, Pinne ente evertime fav. set Motorazr....
> 
> Ringtone : Arabic music....


gulf gulf... cash cash...

----------


## plk

> Ente mobile : BlackBerry, HP Ipaq, Pinne ente evertime fav. set Motorazr....
> 
> Ringtone : Arabic music....


enikkivide oru mobile polum illathirikkumbol bilalika list paranju enne kothippikkunnu :albino:  :albino:  :albino:  :albino:

----------


## LoVe DJ

MoBiLe...Nokia 5800 Xpress Music,N86
RingToNe...WaKeUpSid(Kya Karoon)

----------


## Aaram Thampuran

Mobile : Nokia E 75
Ringtone : Nokia tone

----------


## Safal

> Ente mobile : BlackBerry, HP Ipaq, Pinne ente evertime fav. set Motorazr....
> 
> Ringtone : Arabic music....



NRI aano?..........

----------


## Shankarannan

Ente mobile Iphone 
Ring tone : Prince hindi movie background score

----------


## shalini

Is there any software to create rules in inbox of mobile ie to route sms from a particular number to folder.....? My mobile is Nokia N79...any body please help...

----------


## ParamasivaM

*Ente current ringtone...naathoone naathoone ...*

----------


## Niranjan

Ente ring tone ippo Paithrikathile Valkkanezhuthiya ....  :Cheers1: 

Dasettante shabdam  :Cheers1:

----------


## Sameer

ente ring tone paiyya yile "thuli thuli thuli mazhayay vanthale"

entha ennariyilla...aa song nalla ishttamayi

----------


## E Y E M A X

> ente ring tone paiyya yile "thuli thuli thuli mazhayay vanthale"
> 
> entha ennariyilla...aa song nalla ishttamayi


paiyya songs ellam super aanu  :Smartass:

----------


## ansar90

Ente Mobile Phone : N95 


Ringtone: Romantic Flute ( Search "romantic flute" in Zedge.net, its a beautiful ringtone)

Caller Tune : Tring Tring ...

----------


## Aromal

nalla oru phone aarelum suggest cheyyamo..?

net use cheyyan patanam, travel cheyyumbozhokke fk yil kayaran pattanam..., photo edukkan pattanam

----------


## Harry

> nalla oru phone aarelum suggest cheyyamo..?
> 
> net use cheyyan patanam, travel cheyyumbozhokke fk yil kayaran pattanam..., photo edukkan pattanam


x6 moshamilla.  :Ph34r:

----------


## Saathan

> nalla oru phone aarelum suggest cheyyamo..?
> 
> net use cheyyan patanam, travel cheyyumbozhokke fk yil kayaran pattanam..., photo edukkan pattanam


browsing nu best iphone... veecee varumpol kondu varan paranjal mathi  :Thumbup:

----------


## Aromal

> x6 moshamilla.


enthu vila varum........

----------


## Aromal

> browsing nu best iphone... veecee varumpol kondu varan paranjal mathi


veecee naattilekku varunnilla ennu parayum :Shame on you:

----------


## Aromal

> x6 moshamilla.



Nokia India - Nokia X6 | 16 GB music phone - Products
ithalle saadhanam

----------


## Harry

> enthu vila varum........


2-3 months munpu around 15K aayirunnu. ippol kuranjittundaakum

----------


## Harry

> Nokia India - Nokia X6 | 16 GB music phone - Products
> ithalle saadhanam


 
ithu thanne. photos moshamilla. browsing try cheythittilla.

----------


## moovybuf

naatil HTV legend-iu entha vila?

----------


## xyz

> nalla oru phone aarelum suggest cheyyamo..?
> 
> net use cheyyan patanam, travel cheyyumbozhokke fk yil kayaran pattanam..., photo edukkan pattanam


budget para.. Sony ericsson xperia okke super aanu..

----------


## Aromal

> budget para.. Sony ericsson xperia okke super aanu..


athu veeeeyodu chodiykkanam....... :Yahoo: 

oru 15000/-

----------


## Thakkudu

> budget para.. Sony ericsson xperia okke super aanu..


 :Swoon:  :Swoon:   nee upayogichu nokkiyittundo...upayogichavar ee abhiprayam parayilla....X1 aadyam irangiyathinte karyamnu njan paranhthu...

----------


## Frankenstein

> enthu vila varum........


Below 15000 ...Browsing kollam....

----------


## kannappanunni

My new Ringtone is Kairali tv theme song - Neelavanninnu Keezhilayi.

----------


## Rohith

> athu veeeeyodu chodiykkanam.......
> 
> oru 15000/-


ellam randennam veetham paranjotto... :Biggrin:

----------


## mahi

ring tone changed, perumaaaaal  :Yahoo: 

August 1 Mammootty Theme Music.mp3 - 4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*My ringtone* *is* *starting music of song 'Thakkuthe.'.from movie 'Banakathadi' music by Yuvan Shankara Raja*

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

*Ente Hello tune 'kathal anukkal' from enthiran*

----------


## Aromal

> ithu thanne. photos moshamilla. browsing try cheythittilla.


ini engane upayogiykkanam ennu padiykkatte

----------


## John Raj

> ini engane upayogiykkanam ennu padiykkatte


veeshee vannu alle...............

----------


## Aromal

> veeshee vannu alle...............


 :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:  :Clap:

----------


## John Raj

> 


Karbon mobile nu vida aromal eni X6 family yileekku.............

----------


## Johny

N 72 upekshichu...
innale evng puthiya phone medichu S E. j 105i

----------


## Johny

> Karbon mobile nu vida aromal eni X6 family yileekku.............


mash, cyber shotine aala :Neutral:

----------


## John Raj

> N 72 upekshichu...
> innale evng puthiya phone medichu S E. j 105i


ethrayaayi johny??

----------


## plk

> N 72 upekshichu...
> innale evng puthiya phone medichu S E. j 105i


ente movilinte karyam njan ini ennanavo ivide postunnathu.. :Swoon:

----------


## Priyan

*BlackBerry BOLD 2 9700 - Entethanu 5MOnths old....Decem nattil varumbol vere change cheyyumm pinne Rington always* *"Every nyt n my drmz....I see u...I feel u......"*

----------


## Johny

> ethrayaayi johny??


5895/- .......:-d

----------


## aneeshs003

*K'naan David Bisbal World cup Theme song - Waving' Flag

Phone:Sony ericsson s302*

----------


## noonu

Njan oru nokia E5 vangi...

----------


## Ponkunnamkaran

changed my hello tune to 'Kadhal anukkal'

----------


## John Raj

> changed my hello tune to 'Kadhal anukkal'


Vere paattonnum kittiyille......?

----------


## ParamasivaM

Barbie girl aanu ringtone ippol...

----------


## ARUNTHATHI

:Gathering:

----------


## Cristi

*Phone : n79
RINGTONE: minnarathile music with dialogue*

----------


## Kuttappaayi

My Ringtone-Anwar theme music , kidu saadanam , aalukaloke onnu njettum

----------


## Phantom

My ringtone is Boeing Boeing bgm..:D:D

----------


## KHILADI

Tees maar Khan  :Ennekollu:  :Kicking:  :Kicking:

----------


## firecrown

phone : HTC touch viva (windows mobile 6.1 pro)
ringtone : windows mobile tune

will upgrade soon to android or WP7

----------


## plk

mob: nokia c2 :Clap:  :Clap: 

ringone: big b climax bgm... :cheers:

----------


## kallan pavithran

> mob: nokia c2
> 
> ringone: big b climax bgm...


ninak moveel oke ayo!!

----------


## plk

> ninak moveel oke ayo!!


 :Clap:  :Clap: ..........ellaam pettennayirinnu.. :Coool:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> mob: nokia c2
> 
> ringone: big b climax bgm...



ethinu ethra price??

----------


## plk

> ethinu ethra price??


4000 rupees.... :Dirol: 

with 3g........ :cheers:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> 4000 rupees....
> 
> with 3g........



enganude??

----------


## plk

> enganude??


muttallee..... :Giveup: 

aa oru price rangil kittavunnathil best...kurachukoodi advanced c5 undu..athinu pakshe 7500 ennikodukkanam :monkey: 

3.2 mp cam, 3g, mp3 ellaam aayi thakarthuvaaram... :Clap:

----------


## Johny

> 3.2 mp cam, 3g, mp3 ellaam aayi thakarthuvaaram...


athokke chumma pattipadey... :Tongue: 
ividthe netwrknonum athrem speed illa

----------


## plk

> athokke chumma pattipadey...
> ividthe netwrknonum athrem speed illa


 :Adhupinne: .....

ini aakulloo...idea okke pettennu thanne 3g aakkum. :Dirol: 
pinne kandoonam njan armadikkunnathu... :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:  :Thumbup:

----------


## Johny

> .....
> 
> ini aakulloo...idea okke pettennu thanne 3g aakkum.
> pinne kandoonam njan armadikkunnathu...


idea :Ahupinne: , ippo varum melottu nokki irunno..

3G ullathil mecham bsnl aanu.
ath edukathirikunathanu athinum nallath :Neutral:

----------


## plk

> idea, ippo varum melottu nokki irunno..
> 
> 3G ullathil mecham bsnl aanu.
> ath edukathirikunathanu athinum nallath


athinaanallo portability..... :Secret: 

1 maasam kazhiyattte njan oru thakarkku thakarkkum.... :Devil:

----------


## Rayamanikyam

Ente Sony Ericcson Naite (3G)

----------


## Johny

> Ente Sony Ericcson Naite (3G)


same pinch, j 105i :Njanaaramon:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> athokke chumma pattipadey...
> ividthe netwrknonum athrem speed illa





> idea, ippo varum melottu nokki irunno..
> 
> 3G ullathil mecham bsnl aanu.
> ath edukathirikunathanu athinum nallath



idea'ku 3g mikkayidathum unde.. nalla spped unde.. 198'nu engadu oru plan unde 198 for 1mnth 500mb usage.. nalla speed kittunde..

----------


## Johny

> idea'ku 3g mikkayidathum unde.. nalla spped unde.. 198'nu engadu oru plan unde 198 for 1mnth 500mb usage.. nalla speed kittunde..


ethra kb/sec :Taz:

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

> ethra kb/sec



athu ariyilla.. nerathae mob'l facebook'l browse cheyithal open akanam enkil  :Wallbash:  :Wallbash:  idea 3g'l ellam elupam nadakunde.. pinnae njan ktr-klm vanapol mikkayidathum range'um unde..

----------


## Shobaraj

I'm using Nokia E71 for last two years...Ringtone "IRUVAR" BGM...

----------


## MeoW

nte phone nokia x2.. naale muthal samsung galaxy ace koodi undaakum

----------


## MeoW

*samsung galaxy ace.... tring tring tone..*

----------


## ballu

thoomanjin song from vaadamalli...!!

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

*samsung monte*, _ringtone-njan kanavil kandoru kandoru kanmani from aagathan.._

----------


## Supreme

180 Moviyle songinte startng BGM.... Too o'sum

----------


## JIGSAW

*godfather theme by slash as ringtone and tony montana's "you want people like me" dialogue as message tone! *

----------


## Leader

Nokia oru koothara phone.... Gopangane, polyphonic....

----------


## Samachayan

*NOKIA 5310 EXPRESS MUSIC
RING TONE: MAULA MERE frm BM12*

----------


## Reporter

nokia e63
Ringtone-aanakallan (salt n pepper)

----------


## K K R

*Samsung Wave S533

Ringtone Kill Bill whistle ( Chaappa Kurishil Fahadnte ringtone..)*

----------


## Gopikrishnan

Nokia 2700 Classic. Thoovanathumbikal bgm

----------


## Deewana

*Cell Phone:Nokia C5-00
Ringtone:Edge Of The Earth(30 Seconds To Mars)*

----------


## Mr Pokkiri

N73 Idhu varai sad

----------


## ashishji12

Samsung galaxy S
magadheera bgm

----------


## MHP369

*phone:C5-03
ring tone: pappy appacha love tune*

----------


## cinemabhranthan

Nokia 5233 

Deivathirumagan theme BGM

----------


## MeoW

*phone : galaxy ace 

ring tone : madurakinavin remix*

----------


## DrRoy

galaxy 551 -Maha ganapati mool mantra remix
nokia 5310 -x silent

----------


## JOCHAYAN

galaxy s2..samsung tone...

----------


## Lakkooran

Nokia 2100

Krim....Krim.......

----------


## UoB

> Nokia 2100
> 
> Krim....Krim.......


enikku caller tune isthapettu  :cheers:  :cheers:

----------


## Lakkooran

> enikku caller tune isthapettu


Thanku Thanku....

----------


## Grand Master

Thanks . . . . . . . ,t. . .t

----------


## ZooZoo

Samsung Galaxy s2...

Ra.1 music

----------


## The Extremist

Samsung champ.Rt is chandanathin manamulla,nandanathil kudikollum ................

----------


## ChalakudikaraN

Nokia C6-01. .ringtone bodyguard perilarajyathe tune

----------


## LOLan

Nokia 2730 - GtA mmusic anu rt..
Nokia 1112 -vibration

----------


## Gafoorkadosth

ipone 4

RT time passing ...

----------


## dennisrobert

Phone :- Samsung Galaxy Ace 
Ringtone :- "Sooner or later" (Matt Kearney)

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

NOKIA C1-01
Chikni Chameli,
1112 Nokia tune.

----------


## kandahassan

sony ericcson w980i-mrithi padam marakano mriga manasse kothicho nee(keralolsavam)

sony ericsson w810i-thaam thakkada theyyare(nivedyam)

----------


## Spunky

*Nokia X3*

* Ringtone right now - New Honda brio ad song*
 
 [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9VTr96D00k"]New Honda Brio Ad.flv - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## kannappanunni

Sony Ericsson Cedar - No rongtones. Eppolum Silent anu

----------


## John Raj

> Sony Ericsson Cedar - No rongtones. Eppolum Silent anu


cedar? new model?

engane und?

----------


## daredevil

n95 8gb
Ringtone: abhi muj mein.. (agneepath)

----------


## Shyamm

*Apple i phone 4s 

Ringtone : ee puzhayum .. Indain Rupee
*

----------


## nryn

Motorola Defy+

Ringtone - Super Mario

Download Super Mario ringtones to your cell phone - mario seseyanoo super - 4696483 | Zedge

----------


## Harry

> Sony ericson Aino
> 
> Ring tone: Pal pal har pal (Lage raho munnabai)


ippozhum ring tone ithu thanne. 5.5 year aayi ore ring tone  :Silsila:

----------


## veecee

> ippozhum ring tone ithu thanne. 5.5 year aayi ore ring tone


varshangal ayi eniku ring tone thanne illa :Unsure: 
always on silent or vibration mode :Happy:

----------


## Harry

> Sony Ericsson Cedar - No rongtones. Eppolum Silent anu





> varshangal ayi eniku ring tone thanne illa
> always on silent or vibration mode


party theerumaanam  :Flood:

----------


## kannappanunni

> cedar? new model?
> 
> engane und?


old w200i mari Xperia edukkan irunnathanu, but my phone kooduthal use cheyyunnathu chekkan anu. old phone nte parippu ilakkiyathu avan anu. athorthappol basic phone mathi theerumanichu. 3G HDSPA ulla phone edukkan nokkiyappol kanda sony de base model anu ithu. J108i ennum ee model ariyappedum. 4500 ayirunnu price .eduthittu 6 months ayi. ithintem katem padom madangarayi. headphone okke avan thakarthu tharippanam akki.  :Sick:  :Sick:  :Sick:

----------


## Leader

1000 roopayude cell... enthonnu ring tone........

----------


## KaSsRottaRaN

My Phone NOKIA C1-01 (Ithilanu njan fk use Cheyyunnathu..)
RT : Appangalembadum... (Usthad Hotel)

----------


## Nischal Kumar

Samsung C5212 Duos Ringtone: arikil neeyundayirunnenkil.....

----------


## Chirakkal Sreehari

Arike'ylae "veyil polae mazha polae" ethanu entae epazhathae ringtone.

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> ippozhum ring tone ithu thanne. 5.5 year aayi ore ring tone


 Ninneyokke Sammathikkanam.!

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> 1000 roopayude cell... enthonnu ring tone........


 Etha ? China Model Aano ?

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> My Phone NOKIA C1-01 (Ithilanu njan fk use Cheyyunnathu..)
> RT : Appangalembadum... (Usthad Hotel)


 Usthad Hotel'ile "Kaanan Oro Vazhithedi" Super Aanu.
Try it.!

----------


## Shyamm

> *Apple i phone 4s 
> 
> Ringtone : ee puzhayum .. Indain Rupee
> *


Njan mobile maatti. ....

Samsung Galaxy Note. ...
Ringtone. ......?

----------


## Moviebuff369

> Nokia C6-01. .ringtone bodyguard perilarajyathe tune


Am also using Nokia C6-01 ..... RT- Chendamelam music

----------


## NvN

Ente phoneinu ringtone illa

----------


## dupe

> Njan mobile maatti. ....
> 
> Samsung Galaxy Note. ...
> Ringtone. ......?


njanum galaxy note aaakki....ithuvare 100% satisfied...far better than iphone...

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

my ringtone....

Hero....nero nero njan kanda kanavo....

----------


## jeseus

my ringtone 
mangatha bgm

----------


## solomon joseph

My ringtone..Tinie Tempah feat. Eric Turner - Written in the Stars..

----------


## LOLan

Ring tone : avanavan kuzhikunna kuzhikalil veezhumbol gulumal  :Wink:

----------


## ROBIN

Hai Iam New Here,
My Ring Tone Is
Asiane Serial Vrindavanams Title Song "Bellary Balle Balle"

----------


## abcdmachan

> Hai Iam New Here,
> My Ring Tone Is
> Asiane *Serial Vrindavanams Title Song* "Bellary Balle Balle"


 :jocolor:  :jocolor:  :jocolor: 
*Welcome to FK... Unfortunately V don't hav a serial section. So try to B active in our movie section...*

----------


## AslaN

chappa kurishu whistle ringtune

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

spirit movie mazhakond matram....

----------


## cinemabhranthan

Samsung Galaxy Y - - bachellor party theme music....

----------


## Sivanesh4

*IPhone 4 - Gang Gang Gangster, film Billa 2*

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Ente phoneinu ringtone illa


 Aarelum Free Aayitt Thanna Phone Aayirikkum..

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

In My 1st Phone New RingTone is SUBHANALLA From USTHAD HOTEL.
2nd Phone RingTones is 'Kaanan Oro VazhiThedi..' From Usthad Hotel..

----------


## Jaisonjyothi

ustad hotel shubhanalla

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> ustad hotel shubhanalla


*subuhanallaaaa... Subuhanallaa..*
*subuhanallaaaa...**
nisagari.. Nisagarisa...nisamaga..gama gama...
Nisagari.. Nisagarisa...nisamaga..gama gama gama..........*

----------


## Deewana

Tick Tock...Kesha song...

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Tick Tock...Kesha song...


  :Thinking:   :Thinking:

----------


## Naradhan

> *subuhanallaaaa... Subuhanallaa..*
> *subuhanallaaaa...**
> nisagari.. Nisagarisa...nisamaga..gama gama...
> Nisagari.. Nisagarisa...nisamaga..gama gama gama..........*


Anthaakshari thread ithalla ................  :Hammer:

----------


## KoLLaM ShA

> Anthaakshari thread ithalla ................


 :Hammer:  :Hammer:

----------


## Spunky

Right now.. Namukku parkkan munthirithoppukal BGM  :Victory:  Johnson Mash  :Thnku:

----------


## Deewana

> 


vallapozhum English okke kekkanam..... :Yoyu: 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=djgjWMoBnf8"]Ke - TiK ToK (Official Video) - YouTube[/ame]

----------


## Deewana

ipozhathe ringtone...YRF-SRK-ARR film nte teaser ile humming... :cheers:

----------


## Gopikrishnan

Samsung Galaxy Y
Ringtone-Moongil Thottam frm Kadal

----------


## Daniel John

Devadootham bgm

----------


## Hari

*Samsung Galaxy Ace II x*

----------


## Daniel John

tu hi meri shab hai from gangster

----------


## iNoorRoshan

aayiram kannumayi .......from TM

----------


## anandktp

*Sony Ericsson K530i...
Caller Tuneinu poyittu miss adikkan polum balance undakarilla...:P*

----------


## Mahabali

Sheher Mein ringtone frm Rockstar

----------


## Robinhood

Thuthuru ru ruthuru ru ruthuru ru BGM from aamen :Giveup:  :Giveup:

----------


## nidhikutty

nenjod cherth frm yuvvh

----------


## vivek achayan

tiesto mission impossible theme

----------


## JJK

arya 2 il kajal mazhayatte varumbol 2 lines song unde,, she is like a raindrop........

----------


## dipu10

dhanushinte 3'ile note pannalaya bgm,,
kiddu sngs n bgms frm anirudhh !!

----------


## Harry

> Sony ericson Aino
> 
> Ring tone: Pal pal har pal (Lage raho munnabai)





> ippozhum ring tone ithu thanne. 5.5 year aayi ore ring tone


Phone Nokia N8

Ringtone same thanne  :Yeye:

----------


## MHP369

Samsung galaxy s4 mini

ring tone- mankatha bgm

----------


## Ottayaan

nokia 1100.... 
Ring tone.. jingle bell...

----------


## Naradhan

> Phone Nokia N8
> 
> Ringtone same thanne


Chuttayile sheelam chudala vare ....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Don Mathew

Sony Xperia Z

Ringtone - Batchelor party BGM.. :Kudiyanz:

----------


## Harry

> Chuttayile sheelam chudala vare ....


Phone Sony xperia C

Ring tone Same - Pal pal har pal . 8 varsham aakaaraai  :Yeye:

----------


## Harry

> varshangal ayi eniku ring tone thanne illa
> always on silent or vibration mode


vibrator aayi use cheyyuvaano?  :Vandivittu:

----------


## veecee

> vibrator aayi use cheyyuvaano?


 :Chairhit:

----------


## kadathanadan

Samsung galaxy grand
kill bill whistle tone

----------


## kandahassan

my phone is *kandoorkonam htc desire 310* 

ring tone is " *kolakuzhal vili ketto radhe ooh radhe* "  :Band:

----------


## indi commandos

ringtone hasta siempre cheguvera

----------


## baadshahmian

moto g with pyar deewana hota hein ring tone....

----------


## Harry

> Sony ericson Aino
> 
> Ring tone: Pal pal har pal (Lage raho munnabai)





> ippozhum ring tone ithu thanne. 5.5 year aayi ore ring tone


\


HTC

Ring tone same- 10 year aakaaraayi  :Yeye:

----------


## Vamban

Redmi note 4

Nisagari sa Nisagari sa..... (UH)

----------

